# The Real World: Hollywood



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 19, 2008)

Who watches?

I'm such a freak for Real World drama. First of all, the black guy with dreads..........um can I please have a large order of him, ass naked with a side of potatoes and gravy? He is yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But him liking that girl with the boyfriend? Ummm not cool. I do not like her one bit.

To be honest, i don't like any of the girls. I do kind of like the (black, is she black?) girl from philly...but its kind of early to make judgement I guess.

Whats up with Mr. I hate being here, I'm too cool for this show, I'm God? Why did he even audition for the show if he is sooo perfect? He's a psycho.

As for everyone else, boring so far. I'm sorry I don't know anyones names yet. But this season looks hot and drama filled, I can't wait


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 19, 2008)

I haven't seen that one yet. The only one I got into was the one in Australia.


----------



## aziajs (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL...you are funny.  I haven't watched the Real World in years.  I just went to mtv.com to check them out.  Ummm...Brianna, the light black girl has the worst hair in the house, dare I say the world.  WTF man!??!  Greg, the darker black guy is a fool.  He just wants attention.  As for Kimberly, the blond chick, I could not sit through a whole episode and listen to her talk.  You are right, Will is a cutie.


----------



## MACATTAK (Apr 20, 2008)

I watched the first episode.  Hopefully it can keep my attention, some seasons can't.  It's really going to be interesting the drama "MR. MY SHIT DON'T STINK," brings to this.  We shall see......


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 20, 2008)

im loving their house! the most creative so far ive seen compared to the other Real World houses

and theres about to be some huge drama with that blond girl and girl from philly in the next episode!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2008)

I watched the first episode, I was feeling Will until he started to Judge the girl from Philly with the jacked up do'. At first they were vibin because they're both into music, but as soon as he found out she was a stripper, boom, it was no good. At the end he tried to make nice and apologize but as we all know he is still lookin at home girl sideways. And, the girl with the boyfriend, Will's elemantary school crush, if she has a boyfriend why is she all up in Will's grill and his room, damn it's only the first episode and already she has potentially lost her mind and her boyfriend. This season is going to be hot. OH, what about the one with muscles? He goes crazy later in the season, I think he is on steroids or something! Gotta get off work early for this season


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 20, 2008)

I never actually seen the real world, they don't air it here as far as I know... possibly on pay tv but I don't have pay tv.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_LOL...you are funny. I haven't watched the Real World in years. I just went to mtv.com to check them out. Ummm...Brianna, the light black girl has the worst hair in the house, dare I say the world. WTF man!??! Greg, the darker black guy is a fool. He just wants attention. As for Kimberly, the blond chick, I could not sit through a whole episode and listen to her talk. You are right, Will is a cutie._

 
She definetly does. Come on....are those micros? Who even gets micros anymore, lol....girls were getting those like when I was in middle school (not that long ago, but you catch my drift). if she had a really nice weave instead of that junk, she would be like 10x prettier. Perhaps is she albino? Not a bad thing, just wondering...

I'm not really feeling the other 2 females at all. They seem extremely close-minded. When they were telling Brianna how scary and crazy she is....everyone has a right to their opinions but they just seemed like two scared, silly girls. I think I like Brianna because I have a lot in common with her lol. Ugh I just can't stand the two girls....its like they are living in a perfect world and they have never been around such violence and crazyness. Then WHY are you on the real world? Come on now, get real. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I watched the first episode, I was feeling Will until he started to Judge the girl from Philly with the jacked up do'. At first they were vibin because they're both into music, but as soon as he found out she was a stripper, boom, it was no good. At the end he tried to make nice and apologize but as we all know he is still lookin at home girl sideways. And, the girl with the boyfriend, Will's elemantary school crush, if she has a boyfriend why is she all up in Will's grill and his room, damn it's only the first episode and already she has potentially lost her mind and her boyfriend. This season is going to be hot. OH, what about the one with muscles? He goes crazy later in the season, I think he is on steroids or something! Gotta get off work early for this season 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I didn't like how he was judging her either. He acted like it was just disgusting of her to be a stripper. But I'm sure he's been to a strip club in his lifetime. Guys kill me with that. He was wrong for that....but I like how she broke it down to him (he is still looking at her likeshe's just a nasty stripper...) I thought they might have a little connection going on but apparently he likes girls who have boyfriends.

Crazy white guy, seems like a sweetheart. I like guys with anger problems though... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the girl with the boyfriend needs to be ashamed of herself. People go on Real World and lose their effing minds. If you go onto the RW in a relationship, don't expect to be in one when you leave. The first episode and she is already in his room and kissing him. And trying to play it off by not saying anything and keeping quiet. And running behind the couch to gossip???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*Who does that??? *

Predictions for this season: Cute black guy/girl with boyfriend will have sex. Point blank period. And she will call her boyfriend crying hysterically. When you get into a predicament like this on the first day/episode, somethings wrong. That means that you planned on/thought about hooking up with someone in the house before you even got there. !

haha I could go on for days I LOVE IT!


----------



## juxt123 (Apr 20, 2008)

Brianna-seems nice,her and joey are cute togethor..will is justified in changing his opinion on her..not many people come in such close quarters with strippers..it is going to take time to think about it..people stfu about it COME ON

Joey-reminds me of brad(sandiego),cute..will have problems to work out(anger) and im looking forward to it aw

Greg-kinda feel bad for him..he is obviously immature

Kimberly-seems real and speaks her mind about "racist" things as anyone would in her situation and back round

Sarah-is also immature and needs a lot of growing..i do not blame her..will is sexy and im sure 85% percent of people in her situation plus the alcohol would do the same thing

Will-so sexy..innocent..REALIST in the house

Dave-i dont know much about him..he seems the most mature and is looking pretty fresh

anyways those are FIRST IMPRESSION opinions but these opinions are based on the small warped bits we saw..my opinions changed slightly and suprised me after i went to realworlddairies.com

See how your opinion changes after watching this episodes extra vids..there are alot of extras but i only watched this ones from the first episode


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm  wondering what the beef between Brianna and the blonde is about and what will happen when Bri goes to court? Interesting....


----------



## tynie626 (Apr 20, 2008)

will is fine as hell!! lol.. i just had to get that out... i was like oh noooo why are u kissin the girl with the bf?!?! lol...
and that internet model guy sucks ass!! he is lame as hell and hes not even cute!!!VOMIT!


----------



## couturesista (Apr 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tynie626* 

 
_will is fine as hell!! lol.. i just had to get that out... i was like oh noooo why are u kissin the girl with the bf?!?! lol...
and that internet model guy sucks ass!! he is lame as hell and hes not even cute!!!VOMIT!_

 
Did u guys hear when he called his mom and she was like " they need to adjust" ? Ok so ur family is ur pep squad that's pumping u up? Boy Bye!! please spare, us I do think he comes around in the middle of the season, because of the flash  forwards they showed him and Will beefin over another girl. I guess Will Scooped his girl. Damn, Will stay chasing girls that are attached! Then again he could just be a man WHORE! Can one of u single gals holla at Will pleaseeee!! U know what's funny, I am obsessed with these reality soap opera's, I can't get enough. U woud think with all my drama I have going on  tha twould be enough, HELL 2 THA NAW, I need REALITY TV!!!


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 20, 2008)

I wonder what's going to happen between Brianna and the buff guy (Joey). From the previews it looks like they're going to get close. I thought Will was cool until he started to like the girl with the brown hair & boyfriend. I don't really care for her that much. I thought he liked Brianna until he found out she was a stripper. He seems to be very judgemental. We'll see how everything turns out in the end.....


----------



## Brittni (Apr 20, 2008)

I can't believe they choose who they did for the casting! I'm a huge Real World fan and really disappointed... THE HOUSE IS AMAZING! Totally jealous! I'd be surprised if any of them actually get famous after their behavior on this show lol 

Will - Yeah, he's a cutie. That's about all I can say for now.

Sarah - So what if she has a bf? everyone knows how that usually turns out on reality TV... She's pretty and seems interesting at least! I'm glad she is speaking my mind about huge-ass-nose-way-too-cocky GREG!

Seriously... how the hell did America vote for GREG on the internet? He is soo repulsive to me - his looks AND attitude!

Brianna seems cool, too. She's obviously gonna bring some drama. Her and Joey are cute together.

Joey seems like a sweetheart. He is good looking, too. 

Um...the blonde girl and guy? SO forgettable. Why the hell did they pick that blonde chick? Not only is she FUGLY but she's dense! Seriously...if they're gonna put a blonde on...they need to make sure she's a HOT blonde! Think of all the previous blondes on the show. Sheesh. And the blonde guy I have nothing to say 'cause I don't remember a thing about him; as I said, completely forgettable. 

/end rant LOL


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ 
Sarah - So what if she has a bf? everyone knows how that usually turns out on reality TV... She's pretty and seems interesting at least! I'm glad she is speaking my mind about huge-ass-nose-way-too-cocky GREG!


Um...the blonde girl and guy? SO forgettable. Why the hell did they pick that blonde chick? Not only is she FUGLY but she's dense! Seriously...if they're gonna put a blonde on...they need to make sure she's a HOT blonde! Think of all the previous blondes on the show. Sheesh. And the blonde guy I have nothing to say 'cause I don't remember a thing about him; as I said, completely forgettable. 

/end rant LOL_

 
So what if she has a boyfriend?? Did you just say that? LOL...that is the way things turn out on the real world, but that doesnt make her any less wrong. She was wrong for what she did. But it just shows how much she values her relationship. Like I said...something done _that_ quick...wasn't just coincidence. She knew damn well she was gonna hook up with someone. And for all that, she shoulda just broke up with her bf before she went on the show. They should all do that, lol. Its no different that Dunbar from last season. Except he took it even further. He brought his girl to the house, then actually slept with that whore ashley...sigh. I'm sorry, its just wrong.

Butttttt I do agree with you about the two others in the house. yaaawn. Boring. Every season has to have the nobodies I guess. (was that too harsh) LOL


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_So what if she has a boyfriend?? Did you just say that? LOL...that is the way things turn out on the real world, but that doesnt make her any less wrong. She was wrong for what she did. But it just shows how much she values her relationship. Like I said...something done that quick...wasn't just coincidence. She knew damn well she was gonna hook up with someone. And for all that, she shoulda just broke up with her bf before she went on the show. They should all do that, lol. Its no different that Dunbar from last season. Except he took it even further. He brought his girl to the house, then actually slept with that whore ashley...sigh. I'm sorry, its just wrong.

Butttttt I do agree with you about the two others in the house. yaaawn. Boring. Every season has to have the nobodies I guess. (was that too harsh) LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, I did say it! I meant it as I wouldn't expect less from those types of people on those types of shows, you know? I definitely don't agree with it, either! I've personally never cheated and never would - it's so stupid and inconsiderate...lol, sorry if you took it the wrong way!

True. I barely remember "Lacey" (hair dresser?) from the favorite season in the Real World Awards..


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omg this season is driving me crazy already! Kimberly is so ignorant! her and Brianna get in a fight because Brianna wanted to bring a guest over (who works in the music biz she's trying to break into) but rules state u can have only 7 guests in the house, and it was full capacity....so she was pissed and I guess Kimberly reacted to her anger and ran up to her telling her to calm down. Brianna was kinda blindsided but was still pissed so things got heated...but not even THAT heated, until Kimberly started saying "Lets not get ghetto, ok?" Of course (and rightfully so IMO) Brianna got pissed and was saying "what do you mean lets not 'get ghetto' so that's what their fight turned into...

later on that night, Kimberly tells Sarah that she didn't care if Brianna was from "the most innercity blackville." Ooh I was so pissed! Sarah was like "maybe you should watch what you say..."


----------



## aziajs (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Omg this season is driving me crazy already! Kimberly is so ignorant! her and Brianna get in a fight because Brianna wanted to bring a guest over (who works in the music biz she's trying to break into) but rules state u can have only 7 guests in the house, and it was full capacity....so she was pissed and I guess Kimberly reacted to her anger and ran up to her telling her to calm down. Brianna was kinda blindsided but was still pissed so things got heated...but not even THAT heated, until Kimberly started saying "Lets not get ghetto, ok?" Of course (and rightfully so IMO) Brianna got pissed and was saying "what do you mean lets not 'get ghetto') so that's what their fight turned into...

later on that night, Kimberly tells Sarah that she didn't care if Brianna was from "the most innercity blackville." Ooh I was so pissed! Sarah was like "maybe you should watch what you say..."_

 
Wasn't that ignorant as hell?  Come on!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_Omg this season is driving me crazy already! Kimberly is so ignorant! her and Brianna get in a fight because Brianna wanted to bring a guest over (who works in the music biz she's trying to break into) but rules state u can have only 7 guests in the house, and it was full capacity....so she was pissed and I guess Kimberly reacted to her anger and ran up to her telling her to calm down. Brianna was kinda blindsided but was still pissed so things got heated...but not even THAT heated, until Kimberly started saying "Lets not get ghetto, ok?" Of course (and rightfully so IMO) Brianna got pissed and was saying "what do you mean lets not 'get ghetto' so that's what their fight turned into...

later on that night, Kimberly tells Sarah that she didn't care if Brianna was from "the most innercity blackville." Ooh I was so pissed! Sarah was like "maybe you should watch what you say..."

word on the street is Joey gets into cocaine while being in Hollywood and ends up going to rehab...then decides staying at the house isn't the right enviroment so he goes home later on.
 PrettyBoy goes home too because he doesn't wanna work where MTV employs the cast so he gets booted (so happy about that tho!)_

 

WTF? NEXT TIME YOU'RE GONNA POST SPOILERS DO YOU MIND GIVING US THE HEADS UP. SERIOUSLY, THANKS FOR RUINING THE SEASON.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 21, 2008)

woah woah, relax. Way to flip out. Even if I did do a *spoiler warning* it probably would have been read anyway. Besides, the clip of the fight with Brianna and Kimberly is posted on mtv.com, that's readily available to everyone.

eta: removed the other info that isn't out yet, re: joey and greg. if you change your post so you're not quoting me, it won't be ruined for anyone else.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Apr 21, 2008)

damnn will has got to be like the hottest guy ever on reall world lol i just dont likeyy the dreads!!!


----------



## luhly4 (Apr 21, 2008)

Omg @ Joey.. his eyes are so pretty.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Brianna seems cool and 'real' about things, and I like people like that. 


Not so big on the rest of the cast, though.


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 21, 2008)

omg one episode and i already KNOW im going to love this season.
Joey-i think he looks like a brad/danny cross. HE IS SO CUTEEEE!!! He seems like such a sweetheart also. very level headed even though he may blow up in the future. 

Will-damn hes HOT. very. but he needs to get over his "kindergarten crush" with Sarah.

blonde guy-dont know his name, he seems like fun

blonde girl-dont know her name. 

**Whoever said these 2 are forgettable they sure are. i just remember the guy cause he seems to be naked quite a bit**

Sarah-once a cheater always a cheater. shes cheated on her bf in the past and her bf said hed kick one of their asses if he found out.

Bri-LMFAO with the braids. and who wears sneakers to a club?? oh she does. and her ex bf is hot also. i dont want her hooking up with joey. boo.

cant wait till wednesdayyyy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_woah woah, relax. Way to flip out. Even if I did do a *spoiler warning* it probably would have been read anyway. Besides, the clip of the fight with Brianna and Kimberly is posted on mtv.com, that's readily available to everyone.

eta: removed the other info that isn't out yet, re: joey and greg. if you change your post so you're not quoting me, it won't be ruined for anyone else._

 
LOL...don't sweat it.  I can't speak for anyone else but you didn't ruin the season for me you just made me more curious.  I want to know what leads up to the things you mentioned and the fallout from them.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 22, 2008)

^ thanks! I know, I'm hella curious in Joeys case, but not surprised by Gregs decision. Guy needs a serious reality check!! I mean come on now...peasants? Please! 

My favorite part was when Greg had said Joey was 'actin like a female' but when he heard all them talkin shit in the confessional, WHO did he call? HIS MOMMA! If I were her I'd be so ashamed!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_My favorite part was when Greg had said Joey was 'actin like a female' but when he heard all them talkin shit in the confessional, WHO did he call? HIS MOMMA! If I were her I'd be so ashamed!_

 
Shouldn't his momma be ashamed!?!?!?  I was thinking the same thing!  How can you let your son walk around talking out the side of his neck?  I would be mortified.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Shouldn't his momma be ashamed!?!?!? I was thinking the same thing! How can you let your son walk around talking out the side of his neck? I would be mortified._

 
lmaooo..talkin out the side of his neck. U kill me azia!! He really is though...mere peasants? Wow...like who the hell do you think you are?


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2008)

Sarah is officially on my list after those racial comments. I have been saying this for the longest time, using the term ghetto to describe something or someone is very racist. Just because u come from the ghetto does not mean ur tacky or classless. U can be from the ghetto and not be of the ghetto. I love where i come  from , but that does not define me. So when I hear people use that term in a negative way it really pisses me off and the really sad part is alot of black people say it likes its ok, its not! Stop it! I have a Thesaurus if someone wants to learn another word to describe classless and tacky! I'm off my soapbox now. Anywho, I'm glad Greg is starting to get along with the roommates. Will please leave Kimberly alone, she's teasing u and every other guy at a bar in Hollywood


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

_couturesista - You got the names mixed up. Sarah = the one Will digs, the brown headed girl. Kimberly = the one using the term "don't get ghetto"._

Daaamnnnn, Joey is fine...and from Chicago, right? ooo la la


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_couturesista - You got the names mixed up. Sarah = the one Will digs, the brown headed girl. Kimberly = the one using the term "don't get ghetto".

Daaamnnnn, Joey is fine...and from Chicago, right? ooo la la_

 
Thnx 4 tha help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time I've caught the Real World from day one, I always get wrapped up in it around the 4th or 5th episode! And yes Joey is fine! He has some issues but hey who doesn't!


----------



## Brittni (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Thnx 4 tha help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time I've caught the Real World from day one, I always get wrapped up in it around the 4th or 5th episode! And yes Joey is fine! He has some issues but hey who doesn't!_

 
LOL, no problem girl! Hey, that's okay if he has issues...he can cry on my shoulder ANY day!

I really think Kimberly is soooooooo fugly btw.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 24, 2008)

Truth be told, so far I only like Bri. The one with the boyfriend is fake and confused about her relationship status, and the blonde is  an undercover racist and she's fake too. from day one she was like, oh Bri is going to teach me how to work a pole, and now all of a sudden she has issues with Bri's line of work. She is definitely a card carrying member of the F.P.F. club. translation= Fake,Phony,Fraud  I know Bri and the F.P.F. member will be at each other all season. I'm waiting to see the battle between Will and Greg! Pure Comedy! My money is on Greg! He seems undercover, but if u get him mad he will go off!


----------



## beauty_marked (Apr 24, 2008)

My teacher in middle school always use to say:
"Ghetto is a place. therefore it is a noun not an adjective."
I agree that she has some secret racism issues cause she even went as far as to say what she said about the balckest blackville or whatever. ghetto ok, but throwing that in hmmm. makes me wonder.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_My teacher in middle school always use to say:
"Ghetto is a place. therefore it is a noun not an adjective."
I agree that she has some secret racism issues cause she even went as far as to say what she said about the balckest blackville or whatever. ghetto ok, but throwing that in hmmm. makes me wonder._

 
I agree. But i don't know what to say about the whole ghetto thing. because I call people ghetto. And I am not joking when i say it. There are many places that I don't like going because of the way people act. And its not just black people who act ghetto. it can be anyone. I don't know. I am half black, have black friends/family, i'm obviously not racist. but if you're ghetto you're ghetto. I don't know about this particular situation, because #1 the white girl does seem racist. #2 what if she was just joking and her and bri were still friends? Would it still be wrong for her to call something/someone ghetto, if indeed thats how they were acting?

Because when someone or something is ghetto, I say its ghetto. And thats how i feel lol. I don't know this ones a doozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I don't think Bri is ghetto.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I agree. But i don't know what to say about the whole ghetto thing. because I call people ghetto. And I am not joking when i say it. There are many places that I don't like going because of the way people act. And its not just black people who act ghetto. it can be anyone. I don't know. I am half black, have black friends/family, i'm obviously not racist. but if you're ghetto you're ghetto. I don't know about this particular situation, because #1 the white girl does seem racist. #2 what if she was just joking and her and bri were still friends? Would it still be wrong for her to call something/someone ghetto, if indeed thats how they were acting?

Because when someone or something is ghetto, I say its ghetto. And thats how i feel lol. I don't know this ones a doozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I don't think Bri is ghetto._

 
With all that being said U then have to ask urself, what is being ghetto? That's like when someone says stop actin black or stop actin white, what's actin black and white. As to say if u speak proper english and grammar ur actin white and if u don't ur actin black? So, only white people speak proper english? I think people should really stop and think about what they're saying and really analyze it. And no offense but just because someone is of color doesn't mean they can't be racist. I see self hatred everyday. U have the right to not want to deal with someone because of the way they act, but I'm sure u can find another term to use besides ghetto. Like someone posted previously its a noun not an adjective. If u do some research u will find that Ghettos was a term used to described an area where Jews resided in Europe. Again, I'm not attacking you, I just wanted to kinda get u to see where were coming from with this. The term ghetto, like the word Nigger/ga is used repetiously and everyone hears it and thinks its cool. I don't care how many times I hear it I don't tolerate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   One more thing, not just you, but, why is it that anytime someone wants to prove that they're not racist they always say "but I have black friends", what's that about. People encounter different ethnic groups everyday, that doesn't mean they're not racist. I have bi-racial people in my family, my family members love them, but some of them have issues with they're white parent. So that whole I have so and so friends don't mean a thing. Gawd, U guys had to take me there? Just don't start on politics, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Disclaimer- All comments and views are welcomed, lets just keep it respectful. I'm open to all views and opinions.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_I agree. But i don't know what to say about the whole ghetto thing. because I call people ghetto. And I am not joking when i say it. There are many places that I don't like going because of the way people act. And its not just black people who act ghetto. it can be anyone. I don't know. I am half black, have black friends/family, i'm obviously not racist. but if you're ghetto you're gheto. I don't know about this particular situation, because #1 the white girl does seem racist. #2 what if she was just joking and her and bri were still friends? Would it still be wrong for her to call something/someone ghetto, if indeed thats how they were acting?

Because when someone or something is ghetto, I say its ghetto. And thats how i feel lol. I don't know this ones a doozy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 BTW, I don't think Bri is ghetto._

 
With all that being said U then have to ask urself, what is being ghetto? That's like when someone says stop actin black or stop actin white, what's actin black and white. As to say if u speak proper english and grammar ur actin white and if u don't ur actin black? So, only white people speak proper english? I think people should really stop and think about what they're saying and really analyze it. And no offense but just because someone is of color doesn't mean they can't be racist. I see self hatred everyday. U have the right to not want to deal with someone because of the way they act, but I'm sure u can find another term to use besides ghetto. Like someone posted previously its a noun not an adjective. If u do some research u will find that Ghettos was a term used to described an area where Jews resided in Europe. Again, I'm not attacking you, I just wanted to kinda get u to see where were coming from with this. The term ghetto, like the word Nigger/ga is used repetiously and everyone hears it and thinks its cool. I don't care how many times I hear it I don't tolerate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more thing, not just you, but, why is it that anythime someone wants to prove that they're not racist they always say "but I have black friends", what's that about. People encounter different ethnic groups everyday, that doesn't mean they're not racist. I have bi-racial people in my family, my family members love them, but some of them have issues with they're white parent. So that whole I have so and so friends don't mean a thing. Gawd, U guys had to take me there? Just don't start on politics, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Disclaimer- All comments and views are welcomed, lets just keep it respectful. I'm open to all views and opinions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     SORRY REPOST


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_With all that being said U then have to ask urself, what is being ghetto? That's like when someone says stop actin black or stop actin white, what's actin black and white. As to say if u speak proper english and grammar ur actin white and if u don't ur actin black? So, only white people speak proper english? I think people should really stop and think about what they're saying and really analyze it. And no offense but just because someone is of color doesn't mean they can't be racist. I see self hatred everyday. U have the right to not want to deal with someone because of the way they act, but I'm sure u can find another term to use besides ghetto. Like someone posted previously its a noun not an adjective. If u do some research u will find that Ghettos was a term used to described an area where Jews resided in Europe. Again, I'm not attacking you, I just wanted to kinda get u to see where were coming from with this. The term ghetto, like the word Nigger/ga is used repetiously and everyone hears it and thinks its cool. I don't care how many times I hear it I don't tolerate it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 One more thing, not just you, but, why is it that anytime someone wants to prove that they're not racist they always say "but I have black friends", what's that about. People encounter different ethnic groups everyday, that doesn't mean they're not racist. I have bi-racial people in my family, my family members love them, but some of them have issues with they're white parent. So that whole I have so and so friends don't mean a thing. Gawd, U guys had to take me there? Just don't start on politics, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Disclaimer- All comments and views are welcomed, lets just keep it respectful. I'm open to all views and opinions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Acting ghetto to me is the girls I see in the mall, screaming and carrying on, looking for attention, yelling at the guy at mcdonalds because their iced coffee is nasty.....it goes on and on. I use the word ghetto on occasion, and around here pretty much everyone does---its not that serious, and its not about race. Like I said, I know ghetto puerto ricans, ghetto white people, etc. Being ghetto is just the word used to describe the type of behavior, its not just a word used to describe black people (maybe where you are, but not where I'm from). 

Just like when someone says something rude and I'll say "oh, you're ignorant" I'm not necessarily using the word ignorant in the right context because thats not what it means, but its become something that so many people use to describe something, so its more common to hear it used in that way. Not sayign that its right, but thats how things happen. 

And yes, you're right because I know there is self hatred, and I know black people can be racist against other blacks. But you don't know me. You know that I said I have black friends, a black boyfriend, and black family, but I wasn't saying that simply to prove that I'm not racist. I don't need to prove that. Those who know me, know damn well I have no racism against blacks...at all. Saying that someone is ghetto doesn't make them racist, but I think it also depends on the way it was said. When Kimberly came out of the blue and said "lets not get ghetto" that was a little out ofline, in my opinion.  This converstion could go on for days, to be honest. So I'm just going to end it here. Its not that deep.


Joey is one sexy white boy. He has a lot of issues....but I like the idea of him and Bri together. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Will is dead wrong, lol. When he says "Sarah invited another guy to the house...I think theres a chance she might cheat on her boyfriend. So that gives me hope" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 He is just dumb for that lol. I thought he was gonna say "Sarah might cheat on her boyfriend I'm just going to stay away from her" But no....


----------



## couturesista (Apr 25, 2008)

I apologize if u think I was calling u a racist, I wasn't and that was not my intent.  SORRY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ur right let's stay on topic 

 Why did Sara call her boyfriend and tell him about the crush Will has on her? I think she likes the attention, I mean who wouldn't, but she has put her boyfriend in a weird situation. What if he comes to visit the house, how would he and Sarah handle that? If they make it that long. I think Will and Sarah will get into a battle and she'll go cryin to her boyfriend.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Apr 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I apologize if u think I was calling u a racist, I wasn't and that was not my intent. SORRY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ur right let's stay on topic 

Why did Sara call her boyfriend and tell him about the crush Will has on her? I think she likes the attention, I mean who wouldn't, but she has put her boyfriend in a weird situation. What if he comes to visit the house, how would he and Sarah handle that? If they make it that long. I think Will and Sarah will get into a battle and she'll go cryin to her boyfriend._

 
I don't think that. No need to apologize, everythings good


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

omg! i freakin love the real world. the only one i didn't like was australia. i just could NOT get into it!

anyway, i'm lovin it so far. joey is freakin HOT but damn he's got some loose screws! lol! i'd still flirt/mess with him. as long as he doesn't have alcohol he seems okay.

dude with the dreads is beyond gorgeous but his game f's up his swag, ya kno? his game is sooooooooooo super duper wack but he is sexy. his name is will

greg's the one that's real arrogant. i think he knows it tho. before the first episode was up and kind of into the next one he seemed like he was trying to be a little nicer. 

i can't remember the real country girl's name but she need to watch what she say. i'm not too fond of briana (the black chick) but country girl said some kind racial sh*t to her. the ghetto part i think she just repeated back to bri because bri told her in the beginning she can get ghetto but that sh*t she said to sarah about how she doesn't care if she's some of the most "ghetto black inner-city filth" kind of pissed me off. like she needs to just watch what she says. like, where i'm from, some people are from small ass towns and they aren't necessarily racists they just say things that they don't know in the beginning aren't appropriate and i think that's where she's at. like they prob need to talk.

joey scares me with his sexy ass. LOL!!!!

this real world is gonna be a good one. i still think san diego and miami were the best ones. hands down. denver was pretty good. it was more funny than anything. especially that one where davis sat there and told jen what he thought was physically wrong with all the girls in the house. that was SOOOOOOOOOOOO f*cked up but funny how he could just sit there and say that sh*t with no regard to how anyone would feel. especially considering no one even asked him! hahahaha!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Who watches?

I'm such a freak for Real World drama. First of all, the black guy with dreads..........um can I please have a large order of him, ass naked with a side of potatoes and gravy? He is yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But him liking that girl with the boyfriend? Ummm not cool. I do not like her one bit.

To be honest, i don't like any of the girls. I do kind of like the (black, is she black?) girl from philly...but its kind of early to make judgement I guess.

Whats up with Mr. I hate being here, I'm too cool for this show, I'm God? Why did he even audition for the show if he is sooo perfect? He's a psycho.

As for everyone else, boring so far. I'm sorry I don't know anyones names yet. But this season looks hot and drama filled, I can't wait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

That short haired blonde girl made the most racist comment ever, and I didn't know if I should get angry or laugh my ass off.

I didn't see it on the show, but I saw it on 'The Soup'.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Truth be told, so far I only like Bri. The one with the boyfriend is fake and confused about her relationship status, and the blonde is an undercover racist and she's fake too. from day one she was like, oh Bri is going to teach me how to work a pole, and now all of a sudden she has issues with Bri's line of work. She is definitely a card carrying member of the F.P.F. club. translation= Fake,Phony,Fraud I know Bri and the F.P.F. member will be at each other all season. I'm waiting to see the battle between Will and Greg! Pure Comedy! My money is on Greg! He seems undercover, but if u get him mad he will go off!_

 


ha! the only person i like is joey. he's hot. crazy as hell but he's hot. i am SOOOOOOOOO waiting on the will and greg fight!! wonder what it's about??? greg's pretty arrogant for my taste.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_That short haired blonde girl made the most racist comment ever, and I didn't know if I should get angry or laugh my ass off.

I didn't see it on the show, but I saw it on 'The Soup'._

 
i laughed AND got mad. lol. no joke. i laughed because i couldn't believe she said that sh*t. she seriously need to watch what she says. you can't go on that show being that closed-minded cause that's an ass-whoopin WAITING to happen. i've met people like her who are seriously from sheltered towns/cities/up-bringings and aren't aware of the severity of some of the things they say. i'm not trying to give her the benefit of the doubt but being born and raised in missouri i can't tell you how many people i met in college who had never even seen black people and who, didn't say anything to try and hurt me, but said some sh*t that was beyond innappropriate. i said something about it and they apologized but i really think some people just don't know. i think she thought it was okay to say "ghetto" to bri because did tell her that she can get "ghetto" sometimes but obviously it wasn't okay. lol! i wouldn't label her a racist YET but she needs to check herself real quick. seriously??!! "ghetto most inner-city black filth". WOW. WTF??!! for real?! i mean, seriously, FOR REAL?! she coulda left it at "ghetto inner city" but to tack on the "black filth" part????????? i won't front, i probably woulda back handed her first and then sat her down to teach her what's appropriate and what's not and how those things can be seriously offensive. the ghetto thing, i've called all kinds of people ghetto regardless of race and i really believe she only repeated it because bri said it first. just my thoughts ;-)


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i laughed AND got mad. lol. no joke. i laughed because i couldn't believe she said that sh*t. she seriously need to watch what she says. you can't go on that show being that closed-minded cause that's an ass-whoopin WAITING to happen. i've met people like her who are seriously from sheltered towns/cities/up-bringings and aren't aware of the severity of some of the things they say. i'm not trying to give her the benefit of the doubt but being born and raised in missouri i can't tell you how many people i met in college who had never even seen black people and who, didn't say anything to try and hurt me, but said some sh*t that was beyond innappropriate. i said something about it and they apologized but i really think some people just don't know. i think she thought it was okay to say "ghetto" to bri because did tell her that she can get "ghetto" sometimes but obviously it wasn't okay. lol! i wouldn't label her a racist YET but she needs to check herself real quick. seriously??!! "ghetto most inner-city black filth". WOW. WTF??!! for real?! i mean, seriously, FOR REAL?! she coulda left it at "ghetto inner city" but to tack on the "black filth" part????????? i won't front, i probably woulda back handed her first and then sat her down to teach her what's appropriate and what's not and how those things can be seriously offensive. the ghetto thing, i've called all kinds of people ghetto regardless of race and i really believe she only repeated it because bri said it first. just my thoughts ;-)_

 
LOL!

I don't think she said "black filth". I believe she said "blackville" as in a town full of black people. 

Either way, it was a very ignorant and disgusting comment.

I've run into some very ignorant people too. It never gets any easier to bare.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_couturesista - You got the names mixed up. Sarah = the one Will digs, the brown headed girl. Kimberly = the one using the term "don't get ghetto".

Daaamnnnn, Joey is fine...and from Chicago, right? ooo la la_

 


joey is sexy as hell. LOL!!! i can't stop starin! i been on mtv.com like non-stop every since i saw him!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_LOL!

I don't think she said "black filth". I believe she said "blackville" as in a town full of black people. 

Either way, it was a very ignorant and disgusting comment.

I've run into some very ignorant people too. It never gets any easier to bare._

 

okay. well that does ease the tension some. lol! but yea, it was a nasty comment bottom line. i think her accent is what made me laugh. lol! she pronounce "ghetto" like "git-taaoo". i was dying but i was burnin up inside. ha!
i wonder how she feels watching herself now. i'd be ashamed. then i was dyin cause sarah, in all her drunkeness, was like "dude you need to watch what you say"

do you think joeys hot? i can't keep my eyes of his crazy ass. LOL!


----------



## COBI (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_you can't go on that show being that closed-minded cause that's an ass-whoopin WAITING to happen. i've met people like her who are seriously from sheltered towns/cities/up-bringings and aren't aware of the severity of some of the things they say._

 
That's exactly why they get on the show, though, because their views are likely to cause drama and drama=ratings.

I, too, hope that she is at least ashamed/embarrassed watching herself now, but a truly ignoranct person wouldn't see an issue with it, even in hindsight.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *COBI* 

 
_That's exactly why they get on the show, though, because their views are likely to cause drama and drama=ratings.

I, too, hope that she is at least ashamed/embarrassed watching herself now, but a truly ignoranct person wouldn't see an issue with it, even in hindsight._

 

i guess that's true. boring people=bad ratings. lol!! 

i hope that watching it she at least feels remorseful and then again, if she is like SUPER ignorant then she probably still doesn't see a problem with her comment.


----------



## Miss Rose (Jun 10, 2008)

I love this season. All the guys are SOO hot, (besides Greg of course lol) and what kind of accent does joey has?


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_omg one episode and i already KNOW im going to love this season.
Joey-i think he looks like a brad/danny cross. HE IS SO CUTEEEE!!! He seems like such a sweetheart also. very level headed even though he may blow up in the future. 

Will-damn hes HOT. very. but he needs to get over his "kindergarten crush" with Sarah.

blonde guy-dont know his name, he seems like fun

blonde girl-dont know her name. 

**Whoever said these 2 are forgettable they sure are. i just remember the guy cause he seems to be naked quite a bit**

Sarah-once a cheater always a cheater. shes cheated on her bf in the past and her bf said hed kick one of their asses if he found out.

Bri-LMFAO with the braids. and who wears sneakers to a club?? oh she does. and her ex bf is hot also. i dont want her hooking up with joey. boo.

cant wait till wednesdayyyy!!!!!!!!!_

 

lmao your whole post made me laugh =)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





its a compliment.. I've been having a HORRIBLE day.. this made me laugh


----------



## Brittni (Jun 10, 2008)

Any thoughts on the show thus far?

I'm so glad Greg got kicked off. Now whose the peasant!!!? Word. His expression was priceless... especially how he tried to beg to stay w/this actor teacher. LOL.

I am so disappointed in the roommates for not being there for Joey even on the FIRST night of his return! It's just pathetic... It just goes to show how selfish a lot of people are these days with no so good morals imo. 

Joey is my favorite character by far. I think it's funny how Bri was all being overly flirty with him when he came back, too. I still can't stand Kimberly. Dave was okay before he totally bailed on Joey. And, Will is also a pretty cool cat.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I'm so glad Greg got kicked off. Now whose the peasant!!!? Word. His expression was priceless... especially how he tried to beg to stay w/this actor teacher. LOL._

 
LMAO!


----------



## juxt123 (Jun 10, 2008)

i think kim is an UGLY(SERIOUSLY) ignorant bitch


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Any thoughts on the show thus far?

I'm so glad Greg got kicked off. Now whose the peasant!!!? Word. His expression was priceless... especially how he tried to beg to stay w/this actor teacher. LOL.

I am so disappointed in the roommates for not being there for Joey even on the FIRST night of his return! It's just pathetic... It just goes to show how selfish a lot of people are these days with no so good morals imo. 

Joey is my favorite character by far. I think it's funny how Bri was all being overly flirty with him when he came back, too. I still can't stand Kimberly. Dave was okay before he totally bailed on Joey. And, Will is also a pretty cool cat._

 
I agree with you. Wasn't sad to see Greg go. He was....a loser.

The roommates are ridiculous...they are so unsupportive of Joey. Its a serious problem and they treat it like its not..

Brianna is getting on my nerves now.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 12, 2008)

Greg was so annoying. I agree, the roommates are taking Joeys situation way too lightly. 
AH did you guys see last nights episode? !


----------



## Brittni (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I miss Joey already. He's so damn sexy. lol. 

Anyways, it'll be fun w/two new roommates! Really spice things up! I don't like that Brittini girl already, just cuz of how her name is spelled and you know how the way some ppl look just annoys you? Yeah, lol...


----------



## aziajs (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xsnowwhite* 

 
_I agree, the roommates are taking Joeys situation way too lightly. 
AH did you guys see last nights episode? !_

 
I agree.  I can't forget when he's at the bar and they are pressuring him to drink and has to tell them that he's an alcoholic.  They tell him that he can just take one drink and that they will watch after him.  Cut to him getting drunk off his ass and acting a fool.  If I were there I would have asked him if he was comfortable being at the bar or if he wanted to leave.  If he wanted to stay I would have really looked after him and made sure he was ok.  Otherwise, if he wanted to leave that's what we would have done.  You can't offer drinks to an alcoholic.  Come on.  I just don't get how young and silly these people are.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been missing RW ( evening shift sucks), why did Greg get the boot? I didn't like him anyway, it took to long to get him outta there. Honestly if the house and the roommates were beneath him, he should have left on his own. Greg= NOBITCHASSNESS!!


----------



## MahalMac (Jun 12, 2008)

I use to like Kim until last nights episode! 


she has never cared that joey is struggling.. i hated her fake tears when he was reading is 1st step letter..


shes so fake!


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MahalMac* 

 
_lmao your whole post made me laugh =)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




its a compliment.. I've been having a HORRIBLE day.. this made me laugh_

 
awww thank youuuu
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ive been missing so much RW. Then i realized i could watch the episodes on my phone so i have been watching them since last night and then i was watching some into today. Im almost caught up(im up to last nights episode).

yo, where Janelle come from lol

I really feel dumb for saying this but im falling so hard for joey. Its like i connected with him just from the tv. 

New opinions:
Dave-hot. smart guy. 
Will-oh baby. HOT. so chill and laid back. really smart. love to see a guy follow his heart. i love that he stood up to greg even tho he hurt himself and  has to go to anger management.
Joey-I know he leaves in the episode im yet to watch. I hope he does well and continues with his success and sobriety. He is such a sweet guy and really deserves nothing but the best in the future. hes really trying he deserves it.
Greg-HASTA LA BYE BYE PEASANT!! I must say i do love that when he found out he had to leave how he calls his mom and goes "this is fucking ridiculous". no hunny, YOU love are the ridiculous one.

Brianna-you nasty.
Kim-Your fake and annoying.
Sarah-really glad to see this girls personality. It was nice to see her open up to joey and really help him when he got back from rehab. she really showed to be a true friend


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Yes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 I miss Joey already. He's so damn sexy. lol. 

Anyways, it'll be fun w/two new roommates! Really spice things up! I don't like that Brittini girl already, just cuz of how her name is spelled and you know how the way some ppl look just annoys you? Yeah, lol..._

 
Joey is sexy. I am sad to see him go but I think he will stay sober.

LMAO @ you...some people do just annoy me by their looks. That is so mean but its true. And I definetly agree with you about her. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I agree. I can't forget when he's at the bar and they are pressuring him to drink and has to tell them that he's an alcoholic. They tell him that he can just take one drink and that they will watch after him. Cut to him getting drunk off his ass and acting a fool. If I were there I would have asked him if he was comfortable being at the bar or if he wanted to leave. If he wanted to stay I would have really looked after him and made sure he was ok. Otherwise, if he wanted to leave that's what we would have done. You can't offer drinks to an alcoholic. Come on. I just don't get how young and silly these people are._

 
Yup....people lack common sense. He is an alcoholic, he can't just have a drink and be okay. They are silly and stupid, but hey thats why they are on the show lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ Greg= NOBITCHASSNESS!!_

 
hahahahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_ 
yo, where Janelle come from lol

New opinions:
Dave-hot. smart guy. 
Will-oh baby. HOT. so chill and laid back. really smart. love to see a guy follow his heart. i love that he stood up to greg even tho he hurt himself and has to go to anger management.
Joey-I know he leaves in the episode im yet to watch. I hope he does well and continues with his success and sobriety. He is such a sweet guy and really deserves nothing but the best in the future. hes really trying he deserves it.
Greg-HASTA LA BYE BYE PEASANT!! I must say i do love that when he found out he had to leave how he calls his mom and goes "this is fucking ridiculous". no hunny, YOU love are the ridiculous one.

Brianna-you nasty.
Kim-Your fake and annoying.
Sarah-really glad to see this girls personality. It was nice to see her open up to joey and really help him when he got back from rehab. she really showed to be a true friend_

 
ahahahha @ your whole post..you are hilarious.

Seriously though. Where did Janelle come from? Haha she is kind of annoying, but shes pretty....AND SHES A MAC ARTIST, heller. LoL.

Will is still so fine....he needs to drop all these girls and come to Jersey and sing to meeee in my bedroom lmao. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brianna--she is kind of annoying. But I don't mind her sluttiness 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she just annoys me sometimes. I can't put my finger on it. She still has some common sense though...aside from the whole "I want to be successful, but without the hard work aspect"....Brianna girl, you are supposed to work first and make whoring around your second priority, like we all do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Kim-hmm still don't like her. I never will. She is the most annoying female ever to be on the real world.

Sarah-she was really cool to Joey but ummm no I still don't like her. She has the nerve to get mad at Will for flirting or doing whatever hes gonna do in the next episode, because Will has a girlfriend. Bitch, you was kissing him the first day, when you had a boyfriend! Someone drank an extra large cup of Haterade


----------



## luhly4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Did anyone else have tears roll down their face when Joey read the letter? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's a strong person, however addictions do come back to really bring a person down as said on past episodes. I'm glad he's doing what's best for him.. I was upset seeing the roommates not supporting him on his FIRST night back+more.. good for sarah for helping him out a bit. I like when brianna pointed out how she saw potential in him that he didn't see in himself.. because i agree.

MAN! he was at a club near chicago [or so it said on the website] a couple weeks ago.. wish I could've went.

i'm really liking this season of the real world though.. but i think there's only 5 episodes or so left.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 15, 2008)

YES! I seriously thought I was going to start crying alot. I'm actually glad he left. I will miss him on the show but for the long run it will be way better for him.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

God I feel like a loser. I've missed RW for the last three weeks, DAMNIT! 
Thanks for this thread, lets me know what's been going on. Joey was a good person, I hope he gets the help he needs. LOL I don't miss Greg at all, god he was so annoying. He had such a bad attitude and just always so un-enthusiastic about anything, like the time they met Andy Dick, he was such a jerk off over the whole situation.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jun 15, 2008)

i really loved briannas outfit that night with the tall stripper boots and the thigh high fishnets. sexy.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 20, 2008)

i swear if one more episode comes on and bri hasn't got her braids did i'm gonna freakin scREAM!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!
geez! on one of the episodes they showed her at the hair salon! what the fuck, was the lady just taking them out and putting them back in the way she found them???? omg!!!
anywho, in response to all the comments i've been reading:

joey's letter made me cry and all my freakin mascara ran in my eyes causing them to burn then i rubbed them and rubbed all my MAC eyeshadow that i can't afford to be wasting in there as well causing them to singe a little more

kim does seem rather fake. i don't know what it is about her but she does rub me the wrong way.

i'm so sick of bri's braids. i know i already said it but fuck!!! how do you knowingly go on national t.v. with the stiffest broom-stick like weave hanging from 3 inches of SOS pad-like new growth??!!

i'm SO happy greg went home as well. he was so freakin UGLY!!! his face got on my last nerve! it was just so pliable..... like his face was a claymation. lol. i always thought of gumby when i saw him.... and i would start smelling play-do

will is sexy but it ends on the surface because his childishness when it comes to girls is freakin unreal. omg! it's annoying! like this past wednesday when the new girl shows up and later that night he walks through the room with no pants on. like, all i could think of is how BOYS used to do that to all of us back when we were in grade school when they went out of there way with stupid shit just to show off. he's gotta chill.

i like dave. i was embarrassed for him at the improv show he did drunk as hell but he's cool.

how do you guys like the two new roomies?????

the guy almost seems borderline "greg" but we'll see. i could be wrong. 
brittni seems cool but i don't know........ she's got a cockiness i'm kinda sketchy about but she's gorgeous. don't know about the hair too much. maybe it's her hair LINE but who knows. she's pretty tho. she'll make it far modeling.


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 20, 2008)

ive only seen a little bit of it..my sister watches it..so ill walk by and catch a glimpse...personally, being born and raised in Southern Cali, i don't like it. i think they're making cali look bad(pretty much the friends they choose to hang out with).. the only positive thing they do is the comedy "job" and that guy..joe i think... he went to rehab, good thing he left, hollywood is full of drunks and drugs!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm loving this show! I just started watching 3 days ago...lol.  I've watched the whole thing On Demand.  I'm SOOOOO glad Greg left. He was such a loser.  Stealing underwear should be automatic grounds for being kicked out.  The producers should have given him the boot back when that happened.
I'm gonna miss Joey though. 
I'm actually watching the episode where they get the new roommates right now...as I type...lol.  Just started, so I'll let you know what I think about all this madness later.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

About the new people:
Brittni is gross to me. I dont think shes pretty at all. She has like a ten head and I just dont like her. She is cocky, but for no reason. I hate how Brianna is like all buddy buddy with her, it seems fake and forced. She is just happy to have another black girl in the house I guesss. She needs to back off of Will. because he already has a girlfriend.

I dunno why Sarah was all mad at will when he was flirting with brittni. HELLO, u kissed him on the first day when u had a boyfriend!!

Will is going to take thing too far. I hope Janelle leaves him if he doesnt. because Janelle is way better than Brittni IMO. He doesnt seem ready for a relationship

That new guy? SEXY. Geeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez louise. MTV sure is gettin the sexies all in one season. Hes yummy...

If those 2 skanky girls from the club come to the house one more effing time I am gonna go crazy. What was up with that girl (the one that hooked up with greg and will)....she was kissing the new black guy!!! She is too damn much for me!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^lol!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jun 24, 2008)

I've been drooling over Will, but his innocent act is getting on my nerves.  Like the new chick is just throwing herself at him and he's not doing anything. Pshhhhhh.

The new guy seems chill &just like he wants to have a good time.  I'm hella mad that those same two girls came back to the house though hahaha

I started watching this season a few episodes in and need to catch up!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry Ladies, but I needed the visuals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And, just so that you know how much I care - I _de-skanked-ified_ these photos for you all! And yes...they were _alllll_ over him in these original photos!!! 

Now _you know_ we can't have that!!! It was a dirty job too, but somebody had to do it! No Skanks allowed! I dare you to find the originals and see what's _really goin' on!_ ..._Okay!_

Enjoy! He _is_ a Real World Treasure _that's for sure!_ This is what you call an _Afternoon Delight!_ Mmmmm...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_If those 2 skanky girls from the club come to the house one more effing time I am gonna go crazy. What was up with that girl (the one that hooked up with greg and will)....she was kissing the new black guy!!! She is too damn much for me! 




_

 

OMG!!! i feel you on this one girl........
ugly ass reva and the drunk ugly bitch that fell off the chair. i mean, come on. u wanna be on t.v. that's fine but damn! as the girl who was bangin two roommates at once and then two ep's later ur back trying to get on a new one??!! hey, i'm not knockin her at all. pimp on pimpin. you aint go no rings on ur fangers. lol! but geez, just don't put your own shit on blast on NATIONAL T.V. that's all

Reva?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dirty drunk bitch??


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Sorry Ladies, but I needed the visuals... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...And, just so that you know how much I care - I de-skanked-ified these photos for you all! And yes...they were alllll over him in these original photos!!! 

Now you know we can't have that!!! It was a dirty job too, but somebody had to do it! No Skanks allowed! I dare you to find the originals and see what's really goin' on! ...Okay!

Enjoy! He is a Real World Treasure that's for sure! This is what you call an Afternoon Delight! Mmmmm... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YUMMY mmmmmm mmmmmm mmmmmm haha. Afternoon Deight----that makes me think of Anchorman

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_OMG!!! i feel you on this one girl........
ugly ass reva and the drunk ugly bitch that fell off the chair. i mean, come on. u wanna be on t.v. that's fine but damn! as the girl who was bangin two roommates at once and then two ep's later ur back trying to get on a new one??!! hey, i'm not knockin her at all. pimp on pimpin. you aint go no rings on ur fangers. lol! but geez, just don't put your own shit on blast on NATIONAL T.V. that's all

Reva?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dirty drunk bitch?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol Reva got jungle fever like crazy. shes grosssssssss, Ugh


----------



## aziajs (Jun 24, 2008)

You know, Will is such a cutie but he's silly.  It just goes to show that there is always something.  *shakes head*


----------



## xtiffineyx (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, so I haven't had the chance to go through and read all the responses (however, I will tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I wanted to know everyones opinion on Janelle. I may be wayyy off but it just seems odd how she showed up. I think she's just trying to get some more face time on TV. I didn't like her attitude when it was her season of RW. She always gave me the impression that she thought she was better/smarter than everyone. I dunno, I could be wrong, but she just rubs me the wrong way. 

Kim is disgusting. I hate the way she talks, I hate the way she acts. She reminds me of a Southern Paris Hilton. I seriously almost have to change the channel when it shows her little "interviews" just because her voice drives me up the wall. 

I really thought I wouldn't like Brianna when I seen all the previews/commercials before the season actually started, but she's become my favorite roommate. I loved it when she got in Greg's face and was calling him a dog. lmao. 

I really hope that someone has beat down Greg's ass after seeing his attitude on the show. 

I'm sad that there's only 2 episodes left


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Okay, so I haven't had the chance to go through and read all the responses (however, I will tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I wanted to know everyones opinion on Janelle. I may be wayyy off but it just seems odd how she showed up. I think she's just trying to get some more face time on TV. I didn't like her attitude when it was her season of RW. She always gave me the impression that she thought she was better/smarter than everyone. I dunno, I could be wrong, but she just rubs me the wrong way. 

Kim is disgusting. I hate the way she talks, I hate the way she acts. She reminds me of a Southern Paris Hilton. I seriously almost have to change the channel when it shows her little "interviews" just because her voice drives me up the wall. 



_

 
i briefly thought the same thing with janelle. like how wierd for you to just show up at the bar will and dave end up going to "out of nowhere"
it's crazy. l.a. is too big a place for that to happen. then the episode when they all (including evan & ace) went to the improv show....... i was a slight bit sketchy

LMAO @ kim being disgusting. she's rather annoying, i have to agree with that.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 24, 2008)

I was wondering how her and Will got together all of a sudden. Please explain this


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I was wondering how her and Will got together all of a sudden. Please explain this_

 

will and dave went to a bar in the middle of the day and she was there with this other guy from rw: key west. it was just so staged looking. like she made it a point to be there. no coincidence to me whatsoever


----------



## couturesista (Jun 24, 2008)

So after that they're now a couple, WTF? I thought she was sooo above all that hooking up stuff! I guess she was tired of being the only gal on the RW/RR challenges without a jumpoff.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_So after that they're now a couple, WTF? I thought she was sooo above all that hooking up stuff! I guess she was tired of being the only gal on the RW/RR challenges without a jumpoff._

 

LOL!! that's exactly what i think. she just wants in on it. ha! i mean, they met and then i swear the next episode she was his girlfriend. crazy!!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 24, 2008)

Is it me or is this season extremely short?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Is it me or is this season extremely short?_

 

no it's not just you. lol! they made all the episodes an hour long now so that's why it's gone by so fast. it's only like 2 or 3 episodes left!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 24, 2008)

That sucks for us and the 2 new roomates how long were they actually there? The new guy roommate and Sarah don't seem to be getting along, don't tell me she wants him to? What's the story behind that?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_That sucks for us and the 2 new roomates how long were they actually there? The new guy roommate and Sarah don't seem to be getting along, don't tell me she wants him to? What's the story behind that?_

 

well when he first got to the house he had on a shirt that said "i only date blondes". lol! and she thought he was gonna be like another greg. but the previews for tonights episode showed sarah getting drunk and she's throwing up the whole way home and still throwing up at home and the new guy tries to take a pic of her while she's getting sick and she goes into this whole thing about him not even knowing her and he just got to the house so why does he feel like he's on that level already. it's supposed to be crazy tonight ;-). CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 25, 2008)

I can't wait for tonight's show either! I cannot stand Brittini (lmao makes me wanna say it like britt-teeny like martini)... maybe because her name is too close to mine but she's just annoying and I don't know why they all think she's gorgeous!? 

The new guy seems pretty cool, though.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_





 I can't wait for tonight's show either! I cannot stand Brittini (lmao makes me wanna say it like britt-teeny like martini)... maybe because her name is too close to mine but she's just annoying and I don't know why they all think she's gorgeous!? 

The new guy seems pretty cool, though._

 

i won't lie. i do think brittni is pretty but her hair........ another f*ckin story. i don't know what she's trying to accomplish. i don't know if thats a wig or a bad sew in but it's freakin lopp-sided and just too chia-pet-like. she is freakin annoying tho. i don't like her attitude. she's too cocky and has no reason to be that way. like, i know will said he liked her and everything but that pointless conversation she had with him made it seem like he said he was in love with her or something! she was flirting with him just as much. she needs to come down off her pedestal. and quick.

the new guy seems cool but i don't know. i don't usually agree with sarah on anything because i think she's a huge contradiction to herself but i kinda feel where she was coming from when he walked in the house with that "i only date blondes" shirt on. lol! i mean come on. i mean, if that's the case then that's fine but to wear it plastered on a shirt??? i laughed when i saw the shirt because it is funny but we shall see. we'll c how he responds after sarah refers to him as "charles barkley". that shit was so funny.... LMAO!!! her drunk ass. charles barkley was the first name that came to her mind??? wow............


----------



## Brittni (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_i won't lie. i do think brittni is pretty but her hair........ another f*ckin story. i don't know what she's trying to accomplish. i don't know if thats a wig or a bad sew in but it's freakin lopp-sided and just too chia-pet-like. she is freakin annoying tho. i don't like her attitude. she's too cocky and has no reason to be that way. like, i know will said he liked her and everything but that pointless conversation she had with him made it seem like he said he was in love with her or something! she was flirting with him just as much. she needs to come down off her pedestal. and quick.

the new guy seems cool but i don't know. i don't usually agree with sarah on anything because i think she's a huge contradiction to herself but i kinda feel where she was coming from when he walked in the house with that "i only date blondes" shirt on. lol! i mean come on. i mean, if that's the case then that's fine but to wear it plastered on a shirt??? i laughed when i saw the shirt because it is funny but we shall see. we'll c how he responds after sarah refers to him as "charles barkley". that shit was so funny.... LMAO!!! her drunk ass. charles barkley was the first name that came to her mind??? wow............_

 

First off, don't mistake her spelling of her name (Britt*i*ni) for mine (Brittni). Thanks. LOL.

Anyways. I agree that she needs to come off her pedestal and quick. I think w/her hair she thinks she's higher up than she is LOL. She seems like she was trying to manipulate him into saying something that he so obviously wasn't going to say. I don't know why she wanted to stir up trouble. TEAM JANELLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways LMAO That was soo funny the Charles Barkley comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My aunt has a cat named Barkley after him hahaha. and yeah I'm laughing now thinking about that. I think he was out of line for taking the picture, but at the same time that's how outgoing guys roll .They just jump right into their role and try to have a good time; sometimes not realizing what isn't very respectful.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_First off, don't mistake her spelling of her name (Britt*i*ni) for mine (Brittni). Thanks. LOL.

Anyways. I agree that she needs to come off her pedestal and quick. I think w/her hair she thinks she's higher up than she is LOL. She seems like she was trying to manipulate him into saying something that he so obviously wasn't going to say. I don't know why she wanted to stir up trouble. TEAM JANELLE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways LMAO That was soo funny the Charles Barkley comment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My aunt has a cat named Barkley after him hahaha. and yeah I'm laughing now thinking about that. I think he was out of line for taking the picture, but at the same time that's how outgoing guys roll .They just jump right into their role and try to have a good time; sometimes not realizing what isn't very respectful._

 

my bad on the name spelling..... ;-)
but yeah! i've seen so many drunk pics of people/friends it's unreal and that's what most people do! my bestfriend took pics of two of our friends who we thought were wasted (turned out they had been drugged at which moment we put the camera away quickly) but i didn't see the big deal of trippin of a pic when national t.v. is watching you puke your guts out already. wow......

yeah the barkley comment has me DYING! i'm laughing right now.. LOL!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 26, 2008)

okay, i'm just curious to know if i saw what i saw. LOL!!

DOES WILL END UP HAVING A THREESOME/FOURSOME ON THE NEXT EPISODE??!!!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 26, 2008)

Who knows, but it sure looks like it!!

LMAO @ how drunk Sarah was. That girl deserved a slap of reality. I was waiting for a scene where she called her parents for another God lecture... LOL though I must admit if I get that wasted I'm probably the same, if not worse. Shes all "Im afraid Im gonna die"... and I've been known once or twice to tell my friends to please call 9-1-1 or my mom because my stomach needs to be pumped LOL


----------



## couturesista (Jun 27, 2008)

BRit............ whatever her name is, is such a drama queen. Why was she forcing herself on Will, he clearly told her he has a girlfriend and he doesn't think its appropriate the way their flirting with each other. Why couldn't she respect that? Granted he was flirting too, but he did draw the line, her and her questionable hairdo had their own agenda. I'm surprise he didn't try harder to get with her, he probably had a dream of what her hair would look like the morning after, eeeekkkkkk!!!!! SCARY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xtiffineyx* 

 
_Okay, so I haven't had the chance to go through and read all the responses (however, I will tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but I wanted to know everyones opinion on Janelle. I may be wayyy off but it just seems odd how she showed up. I think she's just trying to get some more face time on TV. I didn't like her attitude when it was her season of RW. She always gave me the impression that she thought she was better/smarter than everyone. I dunno, I could be wrong, but she just rubs me the wrong way. 

Kim is disgusting. I hate the way she talks, I hate the way she acts. She reminds me of a Southern Paris Hilton. I seriously almost have to change the channel when it shows her little "interviews" just because her voice drives me up the wall. 

I really thought I wouldn't like Brianna when I seen all the previews/commercials before the season actually started, but she's become my favorite roommate. I loved it when she got in Greg's face and was calling him a dog. lmao. 

I really hope that someone has beat down Greg's ass after seeing his attitude on the show. 

I'm sad that there's only 2 episodes left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean and honestly, Janelle doesn't even really seem to be all that into Will. I felt like that from the beginning.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 27, 2008)

That was sad when that one dude died like all of a sudden. He seemed pretty cool. And that wannabe model chick IS pretty annoying. I was like, "LAY OFF MY WILL!" even though it seems like a lot of people are into Will. He's so hot!

I love all the fighting and drama in this season.


----------



## couturesista (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah that was sad when he died. When they showed the previews for the next episode, Brit...... and Will are Kissing!! I thought she was soo over him because he rejected her, and Will such a man whore, you just told this chick to kick rocks and now because you guys are on vacation and Janelle can't pop up you guys can hook up? Pure confusion and whoring, but I LOOOVVEEE IT!!!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_LMAO!!! her drunk ass. charles barkley was the first name that came to her mind??? wow............_

 
Wow, you are HILARIOUS! So true....Charles Barkley??? Is he even playing basketball anymore lol. She is a trip. Is the new guy even bald? I dunno but he sure is sexy! And the blonde thing is nooo problem, I'm sure I can find a wig somewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No but I'm sure he was just joking. And so what if he does only date blondes?? Sarah is just mad because nobody wants her anymore lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_but yeah! i've seen so many drunk pics of people/friends it's unreal and that's what most people do! my bestfriend took pics of two of our friends who we thought were wasted (turned out they had been drugged at which moment we put the camera away quickly) but i didn't see the big deal of trippin of a pic when national t.v. is watching you puke your guts out already. wow......

yeah the barkley comment has me DYING! i'm laughing right now.. LOL!!!_

 
I didnt even think about that...seriously whyyyyy are u mad when u are already on national TV? 
Once I was very drunk and was outside with some guy pals and I began throwing up allll over the place, and one of them took his phone and took a picture of my throw up lol. GRODIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I refuse to read the rest of this thread, though. because I was out all night Wednesday and didnt see the most recent episode. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I loooove this show


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_ but he did draw the line, her and her questionable hairdo had their own agenda_

 
STOP IT, STOP IT!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 omg....stoppppppppp it! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_okay, i'm just curious to know if i saw what i saw. LOL!!

DOES WILL END UP HAVING A THREESOME/FOURSOME ON THE NEXT EPISODE??!!!_

 
WOW. Wow. I cannot believe my eyes. I mean, I'm all for it. I love it. Have fun. But not when ur in a relationship WILLIAM! He is cut off from my list. Nick is the only acceptable one in the house. I mean ur on vacation have fun, have an orgy thats fine but omg what are u thinking??? And an orgy is kind of like...the guys are involved with eachother....or am i wrong?

I cant wait for this next episode. and RIP Brandon...that is tooo sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nick took the news hard


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

HEY LADIES!!!

CAN'T WAIT FOR TONIGHT!!!!!

....so we can have so more shit to talk about. LOL!!!


----------



## Celly (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL I am so with you on that.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Hey Lauren!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG, I thought I'd missed it.  I haven't had a chance to post in here but I love ya'lls commentary, lol.  Real World vacay's are always where the even wilder crap happens.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes Lawd!!!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Hey Lauren!_

 

HEY GIRLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_HEY GIRLIE!!!!!!!!!!!!_

 
 Make sure you long on after the show, so we can chit chat! Where is CantAffordMac, you log on too! I'm know you guys are going to keep me up all night laughing


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Make sure you long on after the show, so we can chit chat! Where is CantAffordMac, you log on too! I'm know you guys are going to keep me up all night laughing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_

 

LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
you know we will BOTH have something to say. ha!
i can't believe will would do that to janelle tho!!! i still can't help but think she just wants to be on t.v. tho. i don't believe in coincidences and how "conincidental" for janelle to be at a random bar that will and dave decide to hit up......


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

I know!! She is the most random broad I've seen on reality t.v since that whack a** New York and Pumkin!! When he finally sits down to tell her what happened, her eyes looked like they were about to pop out of her head. I can't get that visual out of my head. I think the roommate with the blonde hair ( he's so boring I can't remember his name) is th eone that has the threesome or whateversome. Janelle is definitely trying to get face time. I'm telling you, she has not known this brother but for a hot minute, she deserves to get served on tv.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, Will is a whore point blank. Bri.......is a scheming lil winch. Just when I thought Side Show Bob's hair couldn't get any worse, she goes and add a Goody headband and sports a mullet! She needs to snatch that mop of her head and go somewhere. The only reason Janelle called again was to get on tv. She's an attention whore too.How cruddy was Side Show, not telling her Boo of just a month about her tongue being in Will's mouth.  Will is confused,what horseraddish and watery eyes, loser and so is she for falling for it. He needs to borrow Side Show Bob's headband because he looks like the shaggy dog with those dreads in his face. OMG, I'm so over them right now.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

LMAO @ Couturesista! I'll post my thoughts tomorrow,


----------



## Traversant (Jul 3, 2008)

That scene with Will in the bathroom making himself cry makes me sick. What a manipulative bastard!!! Guys like him are my worst nightmare.

Sarah may be a little judgmental but she's one of the very few people on that show that has morals.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 3, 2008)

How could I forget about the original BRITTNI! HEY DOLL!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG.....they are all a mess with Nick I think being the only exception, lol.  Will is a manipulative prick and him and Sideshow Bob (gotta luv that reference) deserve each other.  May I just say tho, HER MAN IS A HOTTIE!!  Sarah and Kim get on my nerves with their snide comments and such.  Brianna has a past but she's facing it...LEAVE BRIANNA ALONE! lol......Janelle is a real world junkie and will use whatever ploy to stretch out her 15 minutes...that never really actually started.  And Dave and Will....tsk, tsk, tsk.  And don't those girls they had over realize they just had a 4some on NATIONAL TELEVISON!!  My word....good tv tho...good tv, lol


----------



## Brittni (Jul 3, 2008)

HOLLA!!

I couldn't believe those girls and Will/Dave had a 4 some! OMG! LOL.

It was funny how salty he felt after Janelle called him the next day trying to get back together. Totally lame of him to make himself cry like that -- I just don't get how he claims to have all these feelings for her yet he's making a fool of her on national tv? So which is it, Will? Do you like  the girl or like playing with the girl? Stupid guys! But what's new. haha.

Sarah and annoying-white-girl...er, what's her name? I always forget. All I know is she is ugly and her voice is uglier! Anyways, oh... it's Kim... but yeah they have some really condescending comments toward Bree which I don't feel are right. They don't have to agree or condone Bree's behavior, but they should respect she's a different person and maybe try to understand her more. I guess it's hard giving respect to someone like that in their eyes. 

So... Charles Barkley got laid too huh... lol...Wow, crazy show for sure!!!

And Brittni's bf is HOT! Like, too hot for her! Gosh! I do think it was smart for her not to tell him while he was there kind of but then again not but yeah omg just a mess all together. Luckily it was "just" a kiss! But they both knew it was coming and secretly wanted it, especially with the comments they were making towards each other like "make me --- with your voice"....EW


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 3, 2008)

So i watched real world last night at my best friends house

O-M-F-G

k Dave on the pole in mexico, holy shit. i dont think ive laughed so hard esp. when he knocked the guy off the garbage.

BrittIni is a dumbass really dont like her. her boyfriend OMFG SEXY! He needs to ditch the bitch. 

What happened between Bri, Sarah and Kim?? Well do i really need to ask. I missed that part but i could only assume. I hate when Kim and Sarah are always like "well i was raised better than that", "i have manners" blah blah.
go sit on it.

Ok Will.
having sex with your roommate with some random chick, in the same bed. classy. HOW NASTY!!! And then acting all defeated about not having janelle. what is your deal, make up your mnd how you feel! Ok at dinner when he went to the bathroom i had no idea. I was really confused i thought he was really genuinely emotional about everything. Then my bff is like no hes making himself cry. and im like no wayyyy. Then he starts with that "i think of horseradishes" shit and i was MAD. Who does Will think he is. I deff agree that Janelle needed to extend her 15 minutes to 20, so thats why she called will. But COME ONE?!!?! Are you THAT desperate????

I cant believe next week is the season finale already. JOEYS COMING BACKKKK!!!!!!! YAAAAYYY


----------



## funkychik02 (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm so excited to see this one! I don't have cable so I have to watch online.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 3, 2008)

Last nights episode made me SOOOO mad.  I hate everyone.  Will, Sarah, the other chick and Brittni.

Dave and Brianna are the only ones who have not pissed me off yet.  Although Dave is on my short list for that nasty threesome

I used to think Will was a good guy but he proved to be loser last night.  The threesome (while he was still trying go get Janelle back) AND making himself cry.  What an A**hole!!!

I don't think Janelle is looking for fame.  Remember, this show is taped in Hollywood.  Its not really random to run into people at bars.  They are all over the place.

And with the editing of the Real World we really don't know how much time passed that Janelle didnt speak to Will.  it could have been days, weeks, who knows?  

It was all edited into one episode for our viewing pleasure.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 3, 2008)

Bri is my favorite, she's been from the start. i'm also, like others very annoyed with sarah and kim being all "i'm was raised better than that" and all that. it really pisses me off.. i'm glad finally bri said what she and many of people would've said if we were her. haha

anyways, on to will, i found it messed up how he'd have a four some basically right after [not positive, since all the editing you know] he and janelle broke up when he "cared and loved" for the girl. atleast give it a couple weeks, no?

<3<3 JOEYS APPEARING ON NEXT EPISODE with his beautiful self.

i'm kind of sad this season is ending, it was really one of my favorite casts for some reason.


----------



## beauty_marked (Jul 4, 2008)

ME TOO!!! I LOVED that the episodes were an hour long. but it made the season seem sooo much shorter.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beauty_marked* 

 
_ME TOO!!! I LOVED that the episodes were an hour long. but it made the season seem sooo much shorter._

 
ITA~! I wish they would let us know more of what happened on which days, you know! Just piling it all together is like woah. I guess they can get away with it easily b/c of all the drinking and drama though!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Ok, Will is a whore point blank. Bri.......is a scheming lil winch. *Just when I thought Side Show Bob's hair couldn't get any worse, she goes and add a Goody headband and sports a mullet!* She needs to snatch that mop of her head and go somewhere. The only reason Janelle called again was to get on tv. She's an attention whore too.How cruddy was Side Show, not telling her Boo of just a month about her tongue being in Will's mouth. Will is confused,what horseraddish and watery eyes, loser and so is she for falling for it. He needs to borrow Side Show Bob's headband because he looks like the shaggy dog with those dreads in his face. OMG, I'm so over them right now._

 





 omgggggg. Stop it, NOW. That is friggin hilarious. She disgusts me. her voice. Her looks....everything. shes disgusting.

This is what I think: Will is disgusting. He is worthless. Don't have anymore to say about him.....gross. he is just gross. And disrespectful. LoL @ him playing Janelle for nasty ass Britney (yeah I dont care how its spelled).

Him and Dave are trifling. Haha @ them running around the house jumping and screaming after they had the "foursome". I bet they wont be laughing and dancing when they find out they got herpes, or the clap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lmao @ those nasty ass girls. Didn't even bother to blur their faces out. Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand you just got smutted out on national television, congratulations! The prize is a lifetime supply of Valtrex....all four of them will need it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I have to say ew @ Nick as well. Its not as gross, but that girl he did it with is DISGUSTING. Lets raise our standards a wee bit, Nick, kay? You could have done _much_ better than her. But Nicks still cool in my book.

Brianna is a trip. She does not hesitate to flip out on Sarah or Kim. Good for her though. I like Brianna.

Sarah pisses me OFF. OMG. Like she can be okay but once she gets with Kim its like I want to smack both of them. Sarahs a hypocrite. Kim is just gross. She makes me sick to my stomach. Her voice, her attitude, the faces she makes, I cant stand her one bit. I love how they both say something incredibly stupid, and then get together in the mirror and talk about everyone "Oh my God, i cant believe Bri flipped out like that, she is so ghettooooo. Like, I was raised with class. Its obvious some people just don't have it. try getting off the pole for once bri" Godddd they do that everyyyyyyy episode. To everybody. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dave is such a fuckwad. He is so immature. Like grow up......ASAP.
Britney just needs to go home....ASAP. 
Will needs to go to a clinic.....ASAP.
Nick needs to....come to New Jersey....ASAP.
Sarah needs to just stop talking....ASAP.
Kim needs to be slapped.....ASAP.
Brianna needs to be the one to slap Kim......ASAP.
Janelle needs to come to the house and beat Britney's ass.....ASAP.
Allllllllll the RW Groupie Hoes needs to just stay out of the house.....ASAP.

Sigh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm done. Can't wait for next week! I'm so sad its over


----------



## couturesista (Jul 5, 2008)

I love Brianna too. Those other fake, uptight, self-righteous broads annoy me. Especially the blonde (Kim), just a couple of episodes ago, she was Dave's bed toy, was she raised to be someones play thing until they found a new toy? Whatev, such a hypocrite (sp) I wonder what she's going to say about Dave and Will's foursome? and wasn't Sarah the one on the first night all up in Will's grill but in confessional she's trying to convince herself that she had a man? Bitch please, where was all this home training at that time? I can't wait for JOEY to come back on the next episode, and Lawd knows I can't wait for the reunion show. I wonder if Greg is going to show up and sit on the same stage as the peasants!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

couturesista, side show bob is the best thing I have heard all week!  What name would you give Briana?  That hair she has is....whoa!


----------



## Lizzie (Jul 5, 2008)

Ugh.  I knew Brittni wouldn't tell her bf that she kissed Will.  Who would want to make that sexy face sad???  (Not to mention she's a chicken shit)  The more I look at them, the more I think they look the same.  Like they have the same body and face frame but with different skin and stuff....

And Will...  If Janelle was upset about him kissing another girl, I wonder what she's going to think when she finds out he had sex with two girls and a guy.  But it was sooooooooo funny to see how juiced Will and Dave were.  They were GIDDY!  It was just weird how quickly she forgave Will.  You better believe if that happened to me the relationship would be OVER.  Fuck an extra 20 seconds of "fame".

And Sarah and the Blond Girl need to get off of their high horse.  Either that or someone needs to smack them.  I'd like to see that in the last episode.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 5, 2008)

Brianna= chicken flavored oodles of noodles (Top Ramen) cooked of course!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Brianna= chicken flavored oodles of noodles (Top Ramen) cooked of course!_

 
LMAO!!!  I don't know if we should call her Oodles of Noodles or Top Ramen!!  Both are fitting.  I am leaning toward Top Ramen.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 5, 2008)

oodles of noodles when it's curly Top Ramen when she's trying to do the straight and sleek thing, although she has about 8in of new growth, she needs to hit the kitchen stove with the hotcomb or grab a bucket of BANTU relaxer, because I seriously doubt she's doing the natural thing on purpose!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 6, 2008)

Man, I can't wait for the finale cuz I saw that Ginger/black girl beating some dude's head and the only-white-guy on the cast cringing in pain.
Sweet LAWD!!!!

Did anyone see the CoralVision marathon. I think she might be my long-lost twin because she said everything I was thinking.

Yeah, Will's a loser... but he's still sexy.

And the brunette loser chick annoys the fuck out of me. If I was on that season I would have choked her (not kidding, sadly)... i hate people like that.
Then I'd be in jail... It'd make for good TV though.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Man, I can't wait for the finale cuz I saw that Ginger/black girl beating some dude's head and the only-white-guy on the cast cringing in pain.
Sweet LAWD!!!!

*Did anyone see the CoralVision marathon*. I think she might be my long-lost twin because she said everything I was thinking.

Yeah, Will's a loser... but he's still sexy.

And the brunette loser chick annoys the fuck out of me. If I was on that season I would have choked her (not kidding, sadly)... i hate people like that.
Then I'd be in jail... It'd make for good TV though._

 
Dag...I missed that.  I love hearing Coral's vp on things.....she speaks her mind , fo real lol


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 7, 2008)

okay... don't have a computer at home and fell asleep on wednesday night so didn't watch the new ep til saturday and been holding this in for 2 days and about to F*CKING BUST!!!!!!!!!

so here goes.........

first of all, who the hell does brianna think she is getting in that water with that twine in her sos pad-like hair??!! she shoulda just been real about it and told everyone she'll have to wait that one out. that girl lookd like straight SHIT when she got to mexico and it only got worse!!! i don't blame her for getting pissed about what kim and sarah said about her at dinner but before you go off on ANYBODY make sure you at least looking half way decent. DAYUM!!! F*CKING IT UP FOR ALL THE BLACK GIRLS!! LOL!! i don't like brittni but at least we got her to kind of help us out a little. ha!! geeeez!!! and that's not even saying much, ya know??

then will "oh uh... i dont' call it fake crying i just think of like onions and shit..." wtf muthaf*cka that's FAKE CRYING!! did you see that stupid glazed over look he got on his face just to make his act more "believable" when he came out from the bathroom??!! i hope janelle saw this shit. i hope they didn't work out. will has just been SO downhill. seriously. he's addicted to p*ssy period. can't be alone. acts like a child. and he's so FAKE!!! and then the day after he had that big ass orgy!!! be for real about your shit man!!! i'm not knockin the man for being a ho but don't BE a ho and try to ACT like you're not feel me? i can't stand that boy! seriously!

brittni's boyfriend looks like beavis and was not hot at all...... sorry...

i don't really see a problem with brittni not telling her boyfriend. that's her decision. will chose to tell janelle. they didn't sit down and talk about telling their other halves and deciding to tell them what went down. and the MAIN reason i don't see it as a big deal is because her dumbass did it on national t.v. so...... LOL!!! if they were still together, now he knows..

sarah....everytime i watch the show i dislike her more and more. that bitch is sooooooo judgemental! i'm so over it!! she thinks she so perfect!! she made all that f*cking drama over getting drunk (yes i know that was the last ep) and it's like SHUT THE F*CK UP!!!! WE'VE ALL BEEN THERE!! you throw up/have your f*cked up head ache for the day and you move on! the first (and only) time i got sick like that, i didn't wake up the next day like OMG!! I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT HAPPENED! and just sit in my room and cry like an idiot! geez! i was still in dis-belief that i saw throw up in my hair and didn't even remember throwing up upside down. lol!!!

i swear i was so mad on saturday at last wednesdays episode.

i want to re-braid bri's hair, unravel will's dreads, and hot-comb brit's fro. that's how irritated i am. i have never seen a season of real world that made me want to comb hair. everytime i see bri i start running my fingers through my hair

why doesn't bri have any f*cking eyebrows.....
why does will's two front teeth look like chiclets.....
why is brit starting to look like the joker (the jack nicholson joker).....
why does the part in bri's hay start parallel to her right ear......
why did nick and dave take them ugly bitches home.... one looked like a 68 year old soccer mom trying to look like her 15 year old daughter and the other looked like a broke down reese witherspoon..... with her face smashed in......

mexico made me mad.....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 7, 2008)

kim bothers me....


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 7, 2008)

*Janelle used to work at the MAC that is closest to me (Oakridge Mall in San Jose)*

i shit you not.

lol @ lauren1981 wanting to comb hair. I kinda like Will's dreads, though.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember from her season , she did say she was a makeup artist. She was very .......something........I can't put my finger on it. When she gets angry her eyes scare me!! yikes!!!!


----------



## aziajs (Jul 8, 2008)

Kinda off-topic but....I liked Coral at first.  But she got on my nerves after awhile.  She is too damn confrontational and righteous.  I found myself thinking, "sit your ass down somewhere and stop yelling and snapping off about everything."


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_Kinda off-topic but....I liked Coral at first. But she got on my nerves after awhile. She is too damn confrontational and righteous. I found myself thinking, "sit your ass down somewhere and stop yelling and snapping off about everything."_

 
Coral can be really funny and cool sometimes. SOMETIMES. But she is such a bitch and she is very.... ahem. Hmmm whats a good word to use so i don't offend anyone. She has a nasty attitude. She argues about everything, I hate people like that. You only have an excuse to do that one week out of the month, not every day. I think she realized that she got more attention, and that most girls on the shows were afraid of her so she uses it to her advantage.

But it is funny to watch her opinion on things.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I remember from her season , she did say she was a makeup artist. She was very .......something........I can't put my finger on it. When she gets angry her eyes scare me!! yikes!!!!_

 
Yeah, I remember that, too.
She's from San Jose and there are really only 3 MACs (and a Nordstroms one) in that area I go to. I recognized that specific MAC in her audition tape they aired. 
So, hate her for falling for Will's tricks but remember, she must be a MAC addict, too. *She's one of us*. O_O


----------



## LOCa (Jul 8, 2008)

I can't stand to watch it the white girls have the most annoying voices and when one said " I don't care if she's from the middle of black-ville " I got really mad, even though Im mexican just wanted to jump in the tv and whoop her.


EDIT:
I also don't know anybodys name but I don't like them all. So thats why I don't watch LOL 

worthless reply.


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Coral can be really funny and cool sometimes. SOMETIMES. But she is such a bitch and she is very.... ahem. Hmmm whats a good word to use so i don't offend anyone. She has a nasty attitude. She argues about everything, I hate people like that. You only have an excuse to do that one week out of the month, not every day. I think she realized that she got more attention, and that most girls on the shows were afraid of her so she uses it to her advantage.

But it is funny to watch her opinion on things._

 
HAHA, I love coral. I really hope she's in a gauntlet or something, soon. "I don't fight, I fucking beat bitches up" love that quote of hers, correct me if i'm wrong. haha

I heard there was a new challenge filming soon, so who knows.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_Coral can be really funny and cool sometimes. SOMETIMES. But she is such a bitch and she is very.... ahem. Hmmm whats a good word to use so i don't offend anyone. She has a nasty attitude. She argues about everything, I hate people like that. You only have an excuse to do that one week out of the month, not every day. I think she realized that she got more attention, and that most girls on the shows were afraid of her so she uses it to her advantage.

But it is funny to watch her opinion on things._

 
AWW<
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know you wanted to say it sooo bad, but thanks for understanding! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 but yes I agree, she can be a bully and a bit mouthy at times.


----------



## cocodivatime (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LOCa* 

 
_I can't stand to watch it the white girls have the most annoying voices and when one said " I don't care if she's from the middle of black-ville " I got really mad, even though Im mexican just wanted to jump in the tv and whoop her.


EDIT:
I also don't know anybodys name but I don't like them all. So thats why I don't watch LOL 

worthless reply._

 

I know.  I remember that episode.  That pissed me off too.  I hope they bring both of those girls back for a gauntlet so that the other cast members can put them in their place.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocodivatime* 

 
_I know. I remember that episode. That pissed me off too. I hope they bring both of those girls back for a gauntlet so that the other cast members can put them in their place._

 
that would be nice but you know sarah's punk ass would be DUNZO the first night. lol! she's a pussy
and thinks she's perfect........

i would LOVE to see joey's crazy ass (yet sexy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) in the gaunlet and bri. i hate her hair but i do like that bri isn't a punk. a slight out of control but she doesn't take no one's shit...... HOWEVER i would advise her to take any shit i give her on hair care tips and what's no a good look for national t.v.

okay i'm done talking about her hair. lol. SERIOUSLY i'm done....


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 9, 2008)

have you guys read about how janelle feels about will???

go here:

MTV Remote Control Blog » Janelle: Why I Took Will Back… and Then Dumped His Ass Again


----------



## couturesista (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok, can someone get the violin. If your not pressed and its not that serious why take him back? I have underwear that's older than Janelle and Will's relationship. All she wanted was another 15 min. of shine and she got it, when she took him back her tv time was extended to at least 2 more episodes. Child Bye!! Lord knows what his side of the story will be. Both of them are camera whores and drama queens. (yes, after that fake ass crying scene, Will is officially a Queen!!)


----------



## couturesista (Jul 9, 2008)

You know what, Bri is officiallly that chick. Why did Will take off his belt, was he about to give someone an ass whopping literally?  My girl Bri carried it, ride or die for real! Nick got a couple of licks into! This show straight jumped off. I'm surprised nobody got arrested! I see Side Show is still in the mix. All I need is a bush comb and blowdryer!


----------



## luhly4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_You know what, Bri is officiallly that chick. Why did Will take off his belt, was he about to give someone an ass whopping literally? My girl Bri carried it, ride or die for real! Nick got a couple of licks into! This show straight jumped off. I'm surprised nobody got arrested! I see Side Show is still in the mix. All I need is a bush comb and blowdryer!_

 
I LOVE BRI! i know i say that basically everytime i post in this topic but seriously, not just cause she threw some punches at that guy, but she's real & blunt with everything and i respect people like that. I was wondering if anything else would happen after Will took his belt off, too..

NEW CHALLENGE COMING SOON! 'the island' KENNY is on it. <3 Such a good looking guy, I see he's hooking up with someone though


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

omg! i am SO proud of bri for defending dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. no joke. that's how sh*t should be. i hate fighting but i would never in my LIFE let one of my friends get their a$$ beat and just stand around like "omg!". lol! NEVER! and what happened to will? i saw him fall on the ground then he took his belt off...... when the fight was getting broken up. LOL! that's like when people are kind of arguing and they wait till someone tries to hold them back to start getting crazy. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




speaking of a$$ whoopings........ you know, back when greg was still on and will and dave got into that argument with him, i had this nagging feeling that dave was only hyped up because he had someone else on his side and that he knew nothing physical was gonna happen and IF in fact it had???? it would have been two against one, ya know? and he just proved it last night. i don't give a f*ck if we're in a club or on a show, if somebody hits you for whatever reason your instincts are to fight back ASAP! i mean, he got punched and just walked away!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i understand bri commending him for trying to be mature but anytime anybody touches you that sh*t goes out the door! i can't BELIEVE he didn't defend himself. THEN, on the previews i thought he stayed down on the ground because he got knocked out..... he wasn't even knocked out!!! he could have very well been dazed and dizzy as hell because homeboy slammed the SH*T outta dave but still..... i just KNEW dave was gonna at least get back up and do something. maybe it's because the cops were coming and he didn't want to be arrested but geez..... he shoulda taken that opportunity in the club to whoop ole boys a$$. all that would have happend is they woulda got kicked out the club. what are they gonna do, kick him off the day he's leaving anyway??

why was brittni so happy joey was coming into town? she don't know him!! fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake

joey was hotter than ever, i must say......

i fell asleep after joey left to go back home.... did i miss anything other than everyone going home??? 

i still think janelle just wanted to be famous and even tho will went from a 10 to a -2 in my book i'm kind of glad he did what he wanted because she was just on there to get back on t.v. i'm sorry. i don't believe for one moment she was actually feeling will. we saw his immaturity on t.v. so you KNOW she saw that sh*t and she doesn't even come across as the type to deal with that, ya know? she's too much of a diva. there's nothing wrong with divas but she is definitely one.

oh, and kim forgetting EVERYTHING???!!! f*cking hilarious. how the H*LL did she forget ALL her questions and she had them written down on cards in her lap and she KEPT looking at them............. wow kim. just wow. 

how funny/cute was nick when he caught the "fine woman" syndrome? that was so funny! he got so flustered and was blushing too!

i know this is irrelevent but greg is so f*cking ugly...... geez

REAL WORLD REUNION THIS SATURDAY LADIES!!!! 7PMcentral & 8PM eastern CAN'T WAIT!!





(and if my times are wrong somebody please correctify me. lol! THANX!)


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

and how funny was charna when she saw dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




the look on her face was PRICELESS......... "what the H*LL happened to you?!"

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  HAHA!!!!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 10, 2008)

ALL THE ABOVE!  Sadly, I'll be at work on Saturday, but I'm going to DVR it so I can see it when I get off. I can't wait for the RW/RR challenge, boy I want me some KENNY!! LAWD that man is fine!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 10, 2008)

OMG, I missed the first 10 minutes but the rest so made up for it.  I didnt see the beginning of the fight but I did see Bri WHOOP SOME ASS FA HER BOY!  that was awesome.  Her hair may be jacked and her wardrobe is questionable...but she is a real chick and will ride or die for her friends and fam.  Gotta love that.  

Kim got exactly what she deserved when she couldn't remember her interview.  All that gossipin and talkin crap about folks comes back like a bitch sometimes....and what was that "I love you Bri...I always loved you!!!"  i sure as hell wasn't feelin the love with all the ghetto talk. And I wonder just how far in entertainment reporting she plans to get with that VOICE.  Someone please shut her up, lol

Will and Janelle....well I think you ladies have all covered that beautifully

I liked when Dave said his only regret was hookin up with Kim...priceless.

I can't wait for the reunion and I can't wait for the new challenge...Dave will be there with his cute-shorty-I don't fight alone-self, lol


----------



## courtastic (Jul 10, 2008)

Bri's a trooper for jumping in while wearing heels AND a freakum dress(without it riding up too!)  Seeing Will pull out his belt was hilarious, and I'm sure everyone else was like "WTF?" when he did that.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jul 10, 2008)

Bri FTW!!! That was amazing to see her get down like that. What a true friend.

Kim....ugh she always has annoyed the crap out of me. She friggin' sounds like Forrest Gump. I'm glad she bombed her interview.

Gosh this season is over already! I cannot wait for the reunion. I hope Bri calls out Sarah and Kim on all their bs, and that the boys back her up if she does.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 14, 2008)

Did anyone see the reunion show? I raced home from work just to see it and it was soo boring. Bri and Kim was talking about Kim's "blackville and stripper" comments. Bri put on a good front but clearly she wanted to mop the floor with her using Brit.....'s pet ( her hair). OMG Side Show has left the building, yes people she copped a new weave. Just like eyeshadow, with a weave  you have to blend, blend, blend. It was fair hair but I wouldn't wear it anywhere.Whack Ass Greg didn't show up and they had the most lame hosts. I can't wait for the RW/RR challenge. I wanted them to talk more about Will and Janelle, of course they didn't though.


----------



## aziajs (Jul 14, 2008)

I am watching the reunion now.  Thank God Briana took those braids out.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jul 14, 2008)

the reunion show....

1.) i was irritated with lindsay (the whack ass host) because she screwed up names i don't know how many times.... if you're gonna interview, KNOW who you're interviewing.

2.) tears of joy came to my eyes when i saw brianna's hair and how absolutely gorgeous she looked. it doesn't even look like the same girl that was on the show!

3.) irritated but not surprised at sarahs judgemental ass not growing one bit. she's still just as opinionated as she was on the show. all the reunion did was give her the chance to try and justify her thinking. u could tell she didn't even want to be there! what a asshole. she's whack

4.) joey was f*cking HOTTER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.) brit-brit's weave.... seriously. it looked like tumble-weed sittin on top of hawaiian silky #4B. lol! horrible and too much! geez!

6.) um...... nothing much to say about nick or kim.......... yeah 

7.) dave, okay. we understand you didn't know who whooped ur ass INSIDE the club but OUTSIDE?????? i'm sorry. i'm still confused about that and will never understand why he just decided to ball up and cover his head. bri didn't even do that!!!!

8.) will still needs to grow up. and i'm kind of glad they didn't speak more about will and janelle because, what he did was wrong but i still don't think she liked will. i still believe (brenda k. starr. LMAO!) that she was strictly on there for airtime and it just backfired on her ass. i really do. and them bringing her out on the stage was kind of pointless. she wasn't part of that real world. she had her own reunion show to be on. what was the point. she's already blogged about why she "took will back and dumped his ass again".... what more was needed to be said??? it was a fucked up situation but i think the only reason to be on the reunion was for more airtime and the fact that the show probably embarrassed the shit out of her even though she wasn't into will anyway

ASIDE FROM ALL THAT, i still enjoyed it. i enjoyed staring, salivating, and fantasizing about joey. i wanted to hop through the t.v. and hug bri for the way she cleaned up. she looked so pretty! i wanted to slap sarah. i wanted to escort janelle off the stage. i wanted to hand brit a comb........

but i can't wait for the CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 14, 2008)

honestly the show was a bit of a bore for me too.  Will needs to grow up, loved Bri's new hair do...I could tell she did too, lol.  The only good thing about Janelle being on there was her makeup.  Kim and Sarah...will forever just be Kim and Sarah.  The Challenge should make up for my disappointment...that drama never lets me down.  Poor Nick can't stop crying and Greg is a douche for not showing his face....I think that's all my thoughts...but I should have some later, lol


----------



## Brittni (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_the reunion show....

1.) i was irritated with lindsay (the whack ass host) because she screwed up names i don't know how many times.... if you're gonna interview, KNOW who you're interviewing.

2.) tears of joy came to my eyes when i saw brianna's hair and how absolutely gorgeous she looked. it doesn't even look like the same girl that was on the show!

3.) irritated but not surprised at sarahs judgemental ass not growing one bit. she's still just as opinionated as she was on the show. all the reunion did was give her the chance to try and justify her thinking. u could tell she didn't even want to be there! what a asshole. she's whack

4.) joey was f*cking HOTTER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.) brit-brit's weave.... seriously. it looked like tumble-weed sittin on top of hawaiian silky #4B. lol! horrible and too much! geez!

6.) um...... nothing much to say about nick or kim.......... yeah 

7.) dave, okay. we understand you didn't know who whooped ur ass INSIDE the club but OUTSIDE?????? i'm sorry. i'm still confused about that and will never understand why he just decided to ball up and cover his head. bri didn't even do that!!!!

8.) will still needs to grow up. and i'm kind of glad they didn't speak more about will and janelle because, what he did was wrong but i still don't think she liked will. i still believe (brenda k. starr. LMAO!) that she was strictly on there for airtime and it just backfired on her ass. i really do. and them bringing her out on the stage was kind of pointless. she wasn't part of that real world. she had her own reunion show to be on. what was the point. she's already blogged about why she "took will back and dumped his ass again".... what more was needed to be said??? it was a fucked up situation but i think the only reason to be on the reunion was for more airtime and the fact that the show probably embarrassed the shit out of her even though she wasn't into will anyway

ASIDE FROM ALL THAT, i still enjoyed it. i enjoyed staring, salivating, and fantasizing about joey. i wanted to hop through the t.v. and hug bri for the way she cleaned up. she looked so pretty! i wanted to slap sarah. i wanted to escort janelle off the stage. i wanted to hand brit a comb........

but i can't wait for the CHALLENGE!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes, ITA with your #1 point! It beyond peeved me and always has at how they pick the SHITTIEST (UNDERSTATEMENT AT BEST) hosts for these reunion shows. They totally suck and never even get any of the good questions that we truly want to know! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brianna looks gorgeous with that tan and hair! It almost makes me want to go tan. She was pretty before but now it's like wow! 

ITA with the above posted who said Sarah and Kim will always just be Sarah and Kim. Kim is still a complete idiot IMO and I don't have an opinion of Sarah.

LMAO About Brit's weave. I just do NOT see this superstar beautiful girl everyone else sees....

Nick seems like a really cool guy, minus the fact he's obviously arrogant and self-admitted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IS JANELLA'S REAL NAME BRENDA K. STAR? Also I'm at work can you pleaseee post her MySpace blog on the situation?!

CAN'T WAIT FOR THE CHALLENGE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As much as I wanna see more of Joey, I don't think it would AT ALL be a good idea for him to be on anything else MTV related! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

-Bri looks a MILLION times better. She looked older too. I really like her the most out of all the girls.
-Brit looked better but I agree, she's cute but I don't see MODEL (lol... i sound like a judge on ANTM)
-What's so hot/gorgeous about Joey??? He looks like a RL version of a character from DragonBallZ.
-I liked Janelle's makeup and hair...
-If Greg was on, the reunion would have been so much more interesting.

*off-topic:* I was actually watching with my cousin and I could tell he thought Brit was so hot... then she opened her mouth and he was like, "WHAAAAT?! She sounds like a white girl." 
I hate when people say shit like that. :/


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

This will be long. I have a lot to catch up on LOL


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_omg! i* am SO proud of bri for defending dave 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. no joke. that's how sh*t should be*. i hate fighting but i would never in my LIFE let one of my friends get their a$$ beat and just stand around like "omg!". lol! NEVER! and what happened to will? i saw him fall on the ground then he took his belt off...... when the fight was getting broken up. LOL! *that's like when people are kind of arguing and they wait till someone tries to hold them back to start getting crazy. HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*







why was brittni so happy joey was coming into town? she don't know him!! fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake fake_

 
Omggggggg u are soooo right! ahahahahahahahhaha ur killing me!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_OMG, I missed the first 10 minutes but the rest so made up for it. I didnt see the beginning of the fight but I did see Bri WHOOP SOME ASS FA HER BOY! that was awesome. Her hair may be jacked and her wardrobe is questionable...but she is a real chick and will ride or die for her friends and fam. Gotta love that. 

Kim got exactly what she deserved when she couldn't remember her interview. All that gossipin and talkin crap about folks comes back like a bitch sometimes....and what was that "I love you Bri...I always loved you!!!" i sure as hell wasn't feelin the love with all the ghetto talk. And I wonder just how far in entertainment reporting she plans to get with that VOICE. Someone please shut her up, lol_

 
Bri is the greatest. I love her so much. Shes awesome. She was the realest girl in that fight! yes! I loved it! I love everything about her, man. Shes great!

Kim definetly got what she deserved. You dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb country bumpkin. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess thats why she said she doesnt want to do entertainment TV anymore....cuz of her voice (lol). okay Kim you wasted all of our time sby even being on the show, and then saying you dont want to be on tv anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *courtastic* 

 
_Bri's a trooper for jumping in while wearing heels AND a freakum dress(without it riding up too!) Seeing Will pull out his belt was hilarious, and I'm sure everyone else was like "WTF?" when he did that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg exactly. I saw bri and I was like Oh Hell yes! And I saw Will take off that piano belt and said whaaaaaaaaaat? Oh hell no! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_ 
Kim....ugh she always has annoyed the crap out of me. She friggin' sounds like Forrest Gump. I'm glad she bombed her interview._

 
Forrest Gump.....ahahahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Did anyone see the reunion show? I raced home from work just to see it and it was soo boring. Bri and Kim was talking about Kim's "blackville and stripper" comments. Bri put on a good front but clearly she wanted to mop the floor with her using Brit.....'s pet ( her hair). OMG Side Show has left the building, yes people she copped a new weave. Just like eyeshadow, with a weave you have to blend, blend, blend. It was fair hair but I wouldn't wear it anywhere.Whack Ass Greg didn't show up and they had the most lame hosts. I can't wait for the RW/RR challenge. I wanted them to talk more about Will and Janelle, of course they didn't though._

 
The reunion was kind of boring. I'll elaborate soon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I am watching the reunion now. Thank God Briana took those braids out._

 
Girl you never lied. She looked SO good, all tan and redheaded. God she looked great! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_the reunion show....

1.) i was irritated with lindsay (the whack ass host) because she screwed up names i don't know how many times.... if you're gonna interview, KNOW who you're interviewing.





4.) joey was f*cking HOTTER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5.) brit-brit's weave.... seriously. it looked like tumble-weed sittin on top of hawaiian silky #4B. lol! horrible and too much! geez!

6.) um...... nothing much to say about nick or kim.......... yeah 



_

 
OMG how many times did she mess up the names? She was awful! never again MTV, Never again! You hear me?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HOW funny was it when the guy called in and was like "Hey Susie" and the host got mad and said "Its Lindsay, but thanks. Susie's cool too" Ummmmmmmm excuse me bitch, didnt u just mess up everyones name, like 6 times in the beginning?? LOL. What goes around comes around. She sounded like a mother "Brittney, no Dave, I mean Will, whoops Janelle" Get it togetherrrrrrrrrrr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brit's hair looked better. but her face annoys me. ugh shes so damn smug, for what?! Fuck off the stage, brit! Just LEAVE lollllllll

Nick is such a friggin sweetheart. His face is just...so....NICE. Like he might be arrogant or whatever, but when i see his face its like, he looks like such a genuine and kind hearted person. I know that seems a bit much to say for someone on the RW but seriously, I just pick up those vibes frm him. he is a sweetheart. he must  have been closer than we thought to brandon. That is just so sad, he cries everytime he talks about him. Awwwww I would love to see nick in person! he's awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joey was a sexy beast. Definetly.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_ 
LMAO About Brit's weave. I just do NOT see this superstar beautiful girl everyone else sees...._

 
Me neither, LMAO! Grodie.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_-What's so hot/gorgeous about Joey??? He looks like a RL version of a character from DragonBallZ.
-I liked Janelle's makeup and hair..._

 
OMG he does look like Dragonballz lolllllll. Still sexy though! 

Janelle's hair and makeup was fierce, shes very fashion forward

I cant wait for the island to come on. omg I love drama, I love challenges, i love the hookups, I lvoe the screaming....I wish i could be on the show lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone PLEASE explain to me why you all find Joey so sexy? He's a nice guy but I really don't see it. I personally thought he was the least attractive out of all the guys (including Greg....)


----------



## mizzbeba (Jul 15, 2008)

If my boyfriend ever came home with his hair done the way Joey does his, I'd kindly wash it with a quickness.


----------



## courtastic (Jul 15, 2008)

I think Joey's the male version of a "butterface".


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jul 17, 2008)

Joey is very boyish, I find him very handsome....he is just adorable and sweet looking. Even if he does look like Goku.


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 17, 2008)

umm, this is kinda off topic but do yall remember Jamie from San Diego? Shes gonna be in a mini series called Samurai Girl, i saw the commercial for it during Secret Life of the american teen... Good for her! i always liked her, shes really cute and seems like a good actress...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 17, 2008)

Never heard of Samurai Girl. I'm assuming Jamie is the asian girl? :/

Has anyone heard any of Brianna's songs off her album??? Som of her songs are on Youtube and I listened to them. She's good and good _enough _to be successful.

But personally, I'm not *THAT* impressed. I feel like her voice isn't very strong and that she pushes and strains her voice a bit too much. But there are really beautiful parts in her songs. I'm kind of a harsh critic.


----------



## Brittni (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizzbeba* 

 
_If my boyfriend ever came home with his hair done the way Joey does his, I'd kindly wash it with a quickness._

 





 My mom can't stand his hair, either.


----------



## pretebrowneyes (Jul 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LuckyGirl3513* 

 
_umm, this is kinda off topic but do yall remember Jamie from San Diego? Shes gonna be in a mini series called Samurai Girl, i saw the commercial for it during Secret Life of the american teen... Good for her! i always liked her, shes really cute and seems like a good actress..._

 
I thought that was her!  Also, another sidebar....but do they have any kinda limit on how many challenges/gauntlets you can do?  I saw Mike from new NYC and was like c'mon man....how long do you need to do this????  But I can't wait to see the MIZ...I even try to catch him when my son watches wrestling


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pretebrowneyes* 

 
_I thought that was her!  Also, another sidebar....but do they have any kinda limit on how many challenges/gauntlets you can do?  I saw Mike from new NYC and was like c'mon man....how long do you need to do this????  But I can't wait to see the MIZ...I even try to catch him when my son watches wrestling
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah isnt that crazy! Heres some more info on it.. Dont yall think shes looking better than she did on real world? Not to mention a total bad ass...

And yeah, there seems like there should be a limit but i swear some people have been on like 15 gauntlets... i mean, do they have real jobs?


----------

